# Please share your snow/ Ice Photos with us in CR.



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, Please share your snow/ Ice Photos with us in CR., Because some of our members in CR. have no snow in their home country and in their home town. Let them see how cold are we too.
THANKSSSSSS.
Surapon

PS. EOS-M with EF-M 22 mm F/ 2.0 Lens


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, Please share your snow/ Ice Photos with us in CR., Because some of our members in CR. have no snow in their home country and in their home town. Let them see how cold are we too.


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, Please share your snow/ Ice Photos with us in CR., Because some of our members in CR. have no snow in their home country and in their home town. Let them see how cold are we too.


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, Please share your snow/ Ice Photos with us in CR., Because some of our members in CR. have no snow in their home country and in their home town. Let them see how cold are we too.


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, Please share your snow/ Ice Photos with us in CR., Because some of our members in CR. have no snow in their home country and in their home town. Let them see how cold are we too.
Thanks you, Sir/ Madame
Surapon


----------



## dpc (Feb 14, 2014)

Posted this on another thread but this is just as appropriate a location.


----------



## dpc (Feb 14, 2014)

Icicles on frozen fountain. Previous posting is fountain in front of the legislature in Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

dpc said:


> Posted this on another thread but this is just as appropriate a location.



Wow, Wow, Wow----Thousand Thanks Dear dpc.
That are the Real Super Cold, and Great Photos too.
Surapon


----------



## dpc (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment, Suropon.


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Feb 15, 2014)

This thread is a good idea, I feel like I have hundreds living in Wisconsin.

Mississippi River Lock and Dam



Lock and Dam No. 4 by Fuhrtographer........Weekend warrior for now, extr, on Flickr

Lake Superior ice caves on a -35F night.



Night Shot of a Lake Superior Landscape by Fuhrtographer........Weekend warrior for now, extr, on Flickr



Looking Out (Night Shot) by Fuhrtographer........Weekend warrior for now, extr, on Flickr
Stuff in the neighborhood.



What Once Was by Fuhrtographer........Weekend warrior for now, extr, on Flickr




Light of Days Gone By by Fuhrtographer........Weekend warrior for now, extr, on Flickr




A View From the Old Pasture by Fuhrtographer........Weekend warrior for now, extr, on Flickr

Thats all for today, I don't want to over do it!! ;D


----------



## colin1984 (Feb 15, 2014)

This picture made last year in Austria (not AUSTRALIA) when we had -20° Celsius, not the best but I like it


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's a few of mine, a mix of photos in North Carolina and Utah:




Utah Valley Car Lights by yorgasor, on Flickr




Shadows Across the Lake by yorgasor, on Flickr




Silent Night by yorgasor, on Flickr




Preparing for war by yorgasor, on Flickr




Graffiti in the Sky by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Logan (Feb 15, 2014)

The first one is ice on the ocean (port hardy, bc) which we don't get very often and I have never seen before.
the rest are some icicles i found by the road
from the cold snap before christmas. 

love that highway/snow/cityscape shot
the b&w with the sun rays on the farm is very nice too


----------



## msm (Feb 15, 2014)

Some random winter pictures from Norway taken near my family's cottage in the eastern parts of the mountains (where the slopes are gentle).


----------



## lion rock (Feb 15, 2014)

We have over 18 inches here on Thursday.
Looking out of my front door, just too much snow to go wandering about.
-r


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

Fuhrtographer said:


> This thread is a good idea, I feel like I have hundreds living in Wisconsin.
> 
> Mississippi River Lock and Dam
> 
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow---Thanks Dear Friend Fuhrtographer.
Wow, Wow, Wow.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

colin1984 said:


> This picture made last year in Austria (not AUSTRALIA) when we had -20° Celsius, not the best but I like it



Thankssss, for beautiful arts work, dear colin1984.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Here's a few of mine, a mix of photos in North Carolina and Utah:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKSSSSS, dear friend yorgasor---Wow, Wow, Wow. 
Glad that you hire that Beautiful Young lady to be your model, I can bet, She will charge you = $ 100 US Dollars per hours, or Great Dinner at local restaurant with her family.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

Logan said:


> The first one is ice on the ocean (port hardy, bc) which we don't get very often and I have never seen before.
> the rest are some icicles i found by the road
> from the cold snap before christmas.
> 
> ...



Wow, THANKSSSS, dear friend Logan.
Thanks for great Arts work---The beautiful ones.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

msm said:


> Some random winter pictures from Norway taken near my family's cottage in the eastern parts of the mountains (where the slopes are gentle).



Wow, Wow, Wow---Dear friend msm.
I will not go to Norway in winter time---Ha, Ha, Ha-----The first time = I will stunt because of Beautiful Views as you created, And After 5 more minutes, I will be Freezing to death---Ha, Ha, Ha
THANKSSSSS for your great Photos..
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

lion rock said:


> We have over 18 inches here on Thursday.
> Looking out of my front door, just too much snow to go wandering about.
> -r



Wow, Dear Friend lion rock.
Just 18 inches of snow in your home town-----Ha, Ha, Ha, I have to delete my Snow Picture , just 3-4 inches of Baby snow-----THANKS you, Sir for great/ Beautiful Picture like that.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Feb 15, 2014)

Dear Surapon,
I live in SW VA., maybe 3 1/2 hrs from you, so more of the white stuff on the ground than you. Neighborhood snow plow big truck slid sideways down hill, bad situation.
-r


----------



## fotorex (Feb 15, 2014)

Last year in march I went to northern Finland.

a moon corona together with polar lights:






the first morning after my first night where I have senn my first polar lights ever at 8 or 9 o'clock in the morning. During the night before the temperature was as low as -32 degree Celsius.






an icecube on a bench on the frozen lake Menesjärvi:






regards,
Frank


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

fotorex said:


> Last year in march I went to northern Finland.
> 
> a moon corona together with polar lights:
> 
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow---Dear friend fotorex.
I do not care about the snow any more if - 32 Degree "C "---That colder than the tiny snow on the ground.
Thanks you, Sir for great Arts work like that, One time before I die, I ewill go to that place and take the Photos like your photo too---Might not good as your, But I do not care.
Thankssss.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Feb 15, 2014)

Photorex,
Hats off to you, both the luck to see such wonderful and rare corona/polar lights and to live through -32 C. I salute you!
-r


----------



## fotorex (Feb 15, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Photorex,
> Hats off to you, both the luck to see such wonderful and rare corona/polar lights and to live through -32 C. I salute you!
> -r


I didn't know that corona and polar light together are such a rare event when I was there last march. So I guess this was more luck than winning the lotterie especially as it was my first week of holiday ever to watch polar lights.
For me the -32 C wasn't that big of an issue. More for the camera equipment. The cable of my remote release was frozen to a hard stick so I was able to hold my remote release horizontally in the air and the shutter of my 5D2 begun to move much slower as I knew it before.

@My friend surapon.
It is really worth the experience beeing in such conditions. It' s not necessarily important to bring the really good photos back from there. I can recommend to you, to go to such a place one time in your life. I especially like the cold air for their cleanliness and freshness.

Here you can watch more of my pictures that I have taken during the week at lake Menesjärvi:
http://www.mx5-twins.de/Finnland_2013/

regards,
Frank


----------



## ZimUW (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's a few from this winter.

J


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 15, 2014)

Shellfishing - Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Shellfishing - Martha's Vineyard.



now that doesn't look fun at all! #freezing


----------



## Pag (Feb 15, 2014)

A handful of shots from Québec City.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > We have over 18 inches here on Thursday.
> ...


I feel for you guys.....

We are a lot more used to it up here.... I usually have to go shovel off the roof a few times per winter to keep the snow load down.... makes for some good piles of snow..

The first picture is the view out my kitchen window....
The second picture is the view out the patio window onto the raised deck...
The third picture is my comfy little house....

This year has been colder than normal, but we haven't gotten much snow...


----------



## Cinto (Feb 15, 2014)

From Vancouver, Cheers.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 15, 2014)

Dear Don Haines,
I think you beat us here, but, this is not bragging rights. Some people have it very hard.
I just experienced a lot of snow falling from the roof, we just installed some solar panels and the slippery surface just don't hold snow back snow like regular shingles. Thankfully, it came down in 3 batches and not in one. The deck may have a hard time with a single dump.
-r


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Dear Don Haines,
> I think you beat us here, but, this is not bragging rights. Some people have it very hard.
> I just experienced a lot of snow falling from the roof, we just installed some solar panels and the slippery surface just don't hold snow back snow like regular shingles. Thankfully, it came down in 3 batches and not in one. The deck may have a hard time with a single dump.
> -r


That's why I rake my roof off once there is more than 18 inches of snow on it.... if it came down at once it would crush the deck... Call me weird, but I like snow....strap on the snowshoes and you can go anywhere.... Up here, we are used to it and equipped to deal with it. They don't even bother to cancel school for a two foot snowfall...

Here's a few from several years ago.... the last canoe trip of the year, scanned from kodachrome slides...


----------



## lion rock (Feb 15, 2014)

Dear Don,
Different strokes for different folks.
I think I'm an armchair person.
But, I have to say, you have more fun!
I like the pic of you prepping the canoe, the image gave me impression of anticipation.
-r


----------



## eml58 (Feb 15, 2014)

In Singapore we dont have a great deal of Snow & Ice, so we need to chase it down, always an enjoyable experience as the amount of time your subjected to ball freezing weather is generally controlled.

Images were taken of our North Pole trip in 2009 on the "50 Years of Victory" these were taken in Franz Joseph Land about the mid way point between Murmansk & the North Pole. And our 2012 trip on the "Klebnikov" when we did a 6 week semi circumnavigation of Antarctica.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

wonderful shots everybody..very nice eml and cinto!

we have about 2-3 feet on the ground now but the snowy season is about to start!


----------



## ajperk (Feb 15, 2014)

After our recent big snow we got a spell of freezing rain.


----------



## wle (Feb 15, 2014)

For Surapon's request for cold -

http://www.adn.com/2014/02/15/3328190/howard-pass-wind-chill-reaches.html


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 16, 2014)

A couple years ago, north of Flagstaff, Arizona.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 16, 2014)

oops - forgot the photo


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2014)

A few from around here....


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 16, 2014)

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Vern (Feb 16, 2014)

#1 = Morgan Creek, Chapel Hill, HDR, Feb 13, 2014 and #2 = Morgan Creek, Dec 26, 2010 - prettiest snow in memory.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2014)

Vern said:


> #1 = Morgan Creek, Chapel Hill, HDR, Feb 13, 2014 and #2 = Morgan Creek, Dec 26, 2010 - prettiest snow in memory.


That second picture is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2014)

eml58 said:


> In Singapore we dont have a great deal of Snow & Ice, so we need to chase it down, always an enjoyable experience as the amount of time your subjected to ball freezing weather is generally controlled.
> 
> Images were taken of our North Pole trip in 2009 on the "50 Years of Victory" these were taken in Franz Joseph Land about the mid way point between Murmansk & the North Pole. And our 2012 trip on the "Klebnikov" when we did a 6 week semi circumnavigation of Antarctica.



Beautiful shots Edward. I especially like the last one. Well done Sir!


----------



## Vern (Feb 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > #1 = Morgan Creek, Chapel Hill, HDR, Feb 13, 2014 and #2 = Morgan Creek, Dec 26, 2010 - prettiest snow in memory.
> ...



Thanks Don - here's another one from that day. Composition is not as pleasing, but you can see what a beautiful snow this was - white Christmas in 2010, Chapel Hill, NC.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, I live somewhere cold and I spent a couple hours out in my backyard with my dog. warm clothes + camera + lots of snow and ice = fun. stay warm and enjoy~


----------



## Mikeymb (Feb 16, 2014)

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Cali_PH (Feb 16, 2014)

Bryce Canyon a few years ago; heading back next week, hoping there's still a bit of snow around again.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Feb 16, 2014)

We didn't get as much in Atlanta as I wanted, but at least we got something this yr...


----------



## tmsprts (Feb 16, 2014)

Xmas in Kimberley BC, Couple Years Ago Now! 
All with 7D & Sigma 8-16mm , Groom was canon 70-200 II


----------



## Voller (Feb 16, 2014)

A few from Helsingør, Denmark.






















Best regards.


----------



## pedro (Feb 16, 2014)

Taken on a Monday night about two weeks ago...



Z96A9748b1Master Kopie by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Feb 16, 2014)

WOW, WOW, WOW.
THOUSAND THANKS for all of our friend's beautiful snow/ Ice and beautiful sky photos, which have a total uniqueness of Times, Place and difference actions.
Yes, 99% of these Photos are fit for publish in National Geograhy Magazine, Yes, In my IDEAS.
Thanks again , my dear Friends. I take my hat off for your great Photos/ Your Imagionative Creations.
Surapon


----------



## Engstrom (Feb 16, 2014)

Great photos here! I really like the Snow Flowers from Cinto and the LeMarie Channel Antarctica from eml58.

I found an embedded piece of wood (I think it was a small painted piece of wood coming from a dock nearby) in the ice, last year in the end of March. 

Photo was taken using the Canon S100. Will probably buy the 6D next month or so. I wonder if the 5D MK III is fast enough for the future photo safaris/exotic travels or if I'm better off saving "a bit more" for the 1DX in the future... but I think the 6D will be sufficient for street, stills and landscape photography. Camera equipment is unfortunately expensive in Sweden, the difference between the 5D MK III and the 6D is more than $1600.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2014)

I never imagined such interesting great shots (thanks everyone) and the thoughts that enter one's head upon viewing!! Goes to show that good photographers take advantage of everything that's out there. So much to learn!

There is beauty all around us and it costs us nothing to view. Free like the air we breathe.

I was having a lot of difficulty getting something presentable doing this shot - any advice anyone? I tried lots of things including the 300 with extension tube. Was super bright with direct sunlight and so sparkly and colorful in real life.

Jack


----------



## jvirta (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## noncho (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2014)

Another crystal on my pond.

300 II with extension tube hand held 1250th F8 ISO 800

Jack


----------



## bholliman (Feb 16, 2014)

First shot: mist rises off the relatively warm water of the Eel River near Adamsboro, IN on a cold morning after a cold front came through with much colder air. The river froze over within a few days of this shot.

Second shot: Sun dogs on frigid morning in northern Indiana (-10F/-23C). I wished for a nice foreground element and surrounding scenery, but the roads were blocked with large snow drifts so I couldn't go too far from our house to capture this rare sun dog. I've lived here 25 years and this is only the second one I have seen here.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 16, 2014)

wow...there are some gorgeous shots in here....

Here's a few


----------



## PLP (Feb 16, 2014)

Pittsburg NH USA off route 3 near Canadian border


----------



## PLP (Feb 16, 2014)

Ice drop 7D, EF 100mm 2.8 IS, 1.4 TC, extension tubes, and ring flash


----------



## Mika (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, this is a great topic!

Now I had a convenient excuse to rummage through seven years of winter photos, here's four from Novembers spanning over several years.

I do find winter photography with snow rather tricky. It's almost always a learning experience.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 16, 2014)

Mist rises off the Wabash River in Logansport, IN. This is a sunrise shot with temperatures right around zero F (-17C). If you look closely, you can see geese in front of the island swimming in the relatively warm water of the river. One of the few advantages of a very cold and snowy winter here (coldest and most snow in 20+ years) are maybe the best opportunities for winter photography in many years.


----------



## Mika (Feb 16, 2014)

And here's for Decembers

About the last one, I wasn't particularly looking it from an artistic point of view. It's more of a documentation of reality of this Christmas here. In case you were wondering, yes, that is indeed a road. Unfortunately, overcast sky didn't allow me to try more refined artistic look.

Snow and darkness gives rather vivid colors.


----------



## Mika (Feb 16, 2014)

And then January (-25C mostly)

It's difficult to portray snow in so few photos, and given the limited time we have sunlight in January-February, it is hard to find good photography days. On the other hand when the light gets good, it remains so for the whole day. Think about staying in the golden moment for several hours and you get the idea...

I'll continue this tomorrow


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 16, 2014)

Playing in the snow







Star trails over snowy mountains in my back yard






Sunset in my front yard






Icicles 






Barn owl against snow 






Light pole


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice walk in the woods today, stopped by the open area to wait for the sunset light... and if you look at the tree to the right of the barn, you can see a Snowy Owl...

First 3 shots with a 60D and Tamron 150-600, last shot with an Olympus TG830 p/s in panorama mode


----------



## chauncey (Feb 17, 2014)

Natures Chaos...ten feet separate these on the same building façade












.


----------



## PureShot (Feb 17, 2014)

Canon 50D 17-85mm 
Québec Canada parc des chutes de la chaudière
http://www.chaudiereappalaches.com/fr/voyage-quebec/levis/levis/parc-des-chutes-de-la-chaudiere/parc/
www.pureshotstudio.com


----------



## Cariboucoach (Feb 17, 2014)

A lighted tree in our yard in Maine. The sodium lights really make it very yellow and difficult to get a good white balance.


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 17, 2014)

This is my first winter as a first-time homeowner! Too much snow...



Frozen by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 17, 2014)

Winter in Alberta, Feb. 16, 2014.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Feb 18, 2014)

chauncey said:


> Natures Chaos...ten feet separate these on the same building façade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool structures. Looks like towels


----------



## Vern (Feb 18, 2014)

1DX, 300 2.8II, 1/500, f 2.8, ISO 800.


----------



## Vern (Feb 18, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> This is my first winter as a first-time homeowner! Too much snow...
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen by Philip DiResta, on Flickr



great composition and control of the highlights!


----------



## hovland (Feb 21, 2014)

Norway, Svinøy Light




135 L

The island has the Norwegian record for sustained winds, at 46 meters per second (100 mph); with gusts considerably higher. Waves are known to wash over the entire island.

So difficult are landing conditions that the island has no piers. There are three landing sites on different sides of the island, and on one, a crane pulls boats out of the water. A boathouse built in 1905 lasted only one year before it was claimed by the sea and rebuilt in concrete well above sea level the year after. Source Wikipedia


----------



## Eldar (Feb 21, 2014)

hovland said:


> Norway, Svinøy Light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As we Norwegians say; There´s no such thing as bad weather ... only bad clothes!

And for the record; Check the medal statistics for the winter olympics (this year and accumulated) ))))))


----------



## Eldar (Feb 21, 2014)

The entrance to my cabin in the mountains. Not exactly shorts & T-shirt conditions ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 21, 2014)

Eldar said:


> The entrance to my cabin in the mountains. Not exactly shorts & T-shirt conditions ...



Beautiful shot Eldar. My 5yrs would love to play in snow ALL DAY. 

Last year, we rented a cabin in BIG BEAR, california. She couldn't have enough of it.

This year, there is not much going in orange counnty, California. The temp here is in mid 70 - 80 F and no rain, so no snow in local mountains.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 21, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > The entrance to my cabin in the mountains. Not exactly shorts & T-shirt conditions ...
> ...


If you ever come this way, let me know! I´ll make sure you get a life time worth of snow  
(right now 70-80F sounds tempting ...)


----------



## Logan (Feb 22, 2014)

hovland said:


> Norway, Svinøy Light
> 
> 135 L
> 
> ...



i really like the sun catching the spray on the right side of the island


----------



## danjwark (Feb 22, 2014)

Macro shot of frost on my front door window...


----------



## danjwark (Feb 22, 2014)

Another close-up shot...


----------



## danjwark (Feb 22, 2014)

Wall of ice. Taken in Jasper National Park, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 22, 2014)

A partially melted snowflake.


----------



## Roo (Feb 22, 2014)

Falls Creek


----------



## Eldar (Feb 22, 2014)

Roo said:


> Falls Creek


Very cool


----------



## noncho (Feb 22, 2014)

This winter was mild where I live, but here are some photos from previous years:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2014)

Wonderful shots everyone! But please do give some context to the photos so we know where they are etc. - makes it more enjoyable. 

Wind blown water dripping from snow in January when here in Alberta it is not supposed to be melting then! I'm a bit of a global warming skeptic but I could very well be wrong based on what our winters are becoming lately. Selfishly hoping it's true! 

Jack


----------



## bholliman (Feb 22, 2014)

Interesting ice formation in creek near our home.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 22, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wind blown water dripping from snow in January when here in Alberta it is not supposed to be melting then!
> 
> Jack



Nice capture!



Jack Douglas said:


> I'm a bit of a global warming skeptic but I could very well be wrong based on what our winters are becoming lately. Selfishly hoping it's true!



Here in Indiana and much of the eastern US, we have had one of the coldest and snowiest winters in memory. So, no evidence of global warming here! However, the last 4-5 winters before this one were all pretty mild. It does seem that global weather is getting more extreme.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks bholliman. It's true of course that we need to treat our planet much better and our resources and wildlife. I'm just not sure that we can influence the climate much with the proposed measures, sadly. Of course as usual there are fat cats getting fatter and living the life while crying doom and gloom and as a result you don't know who to believe.

I'm sure the folk that post on CR by and large are doing their best to look after this wonderful world we have in whatever ways are possible. Myself, I will be presenting my wildlife photos for the last year to our county in hopes of getting illegal vehicles off of the reserve where I tend to shoot.

Sorry, a wee bit off topic but ..... 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Roo.
That is just sooo cool, what an incredible sight.

Cheers Graham.



Roo said:


> Falls Creek


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Jack.
I hope some of those "wildlife photos" contain the illegal vehicles with clear and readable tags. 

Cheers Graham.



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks bholliman. It's true of course that we need to treat our planet much better and our resources and wildlife. I'm just not sure that we can influence the climate much with the proposed measures, sadly. Of course as usual there are fat cats getting fatter and living the life while crying doom and gloom and as a result you don't know who to believe.
> 
> I'm sure the folk that post on CR by and large are doing their best to look after this wonderful world we have in whatever ways are possible. Myself, I will be presenting my wildlife photos for the last year to our county in hopes of getting illegal vehicles off of the reserve where I tend to shoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## nonac (Feb 22, 2014)

Gotcha!


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2014)

t4i with 15-85 IS USM


----------



## bholliman (Feb 22, 2014)

noncho said:


> This winter was mild where I live, but here are some photos from previous years:



Awesome!


----------



## nebugeater (Feb 22, 2014)

Dec 2011 Frost 012-1 by nebugeater, on Flickr






Dec 2011 Frost 009-1 by nebugeater, on Flickr






Dec 2011 Frost 069-1 by nebugeater, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2014)

Graham, when there are no BIF then the vehicles provide practice and sometimes they see me with the tele and I can just sense their comfort level dropping. However it's hard to get license numbers and/or faces and even harder to get the police to do anything significant. I've been thinking of providing neighbors with a cd of what I've shot in my/their backyard with hopes that social pressure would be applied on the offenders (mostly kids). 

Even I have been surprised at the amount of wildlife that's around my little pond. For those who've been observing my photos the past year almost all are from the pond that's a 5 minute walk from my home. Some are from the pond in my own back yard that serves as a skating rink. The pond is the result of the beavers of course.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2014)

nebugeater, I especially like the frost on the branch.

Jack


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2014)

t4i with 15-85 IS USM


----------



## sama (Feb 23, 2014)

Ice in Toronto during the Icy Christmas 2013. Shot with Samsung Galaxy Mega on the way to Costco.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 23, 2014)

sama, oh the poor trees! I imagine many people have lost their greenery as a result.

Jack


----------



## surapon (Feb 23, 2014)

Thousand Thanks for all of our friends who post the most beautiful Photos on this post., And Post the great words/ commends for all of the photos.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Oceo (Feb 23, 2014)

Lake Superior, Ontario side, 49°North, almost as far north as it goes. In 2008-09 I "wintered over," and took pictures almost every day. Lot more of these in our Picasa albums.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Tom.
I like the alternate perspective. Thanks.

Cheers Graham.



Tom said:


> t4i with 15-85 IS USM


----------



## DJD (Feb 23, 2014)

It was so cold my wife had to thaw out the feeder every couple of hours.

Model: Canon EOS 7D
ISO: 800
Exposure: 1/200 sec
Aperture: 4.0
Focal Length: 105mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 23, 2014)

Poor hummer!! 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Sama. 
Lovely pictures, made me shiver just looking at such cold! 
Not living in a cold enough environment to see things like this, how does this form, is it snow that melts but not far enough to fall off or is it Freezing fog or something else that causes it? 

Oceo, nice pics, like the cat surrounded by snow! 

DJD, great shot, we know people are looking out for the birds, but thawing the feeder every couple of hours is dedication.

All others, well done great pics, thanks.

Cheers Graham.



sama said:


> Ice in Toronto during the Icy Christmas 2013. Shot with Samsung Galaxy Mega on the way to Costco.


----------



## Mika (Feb 23, 2014)

February

Technically, the last one was the hardest.

Sama, I'm a bit interested of that as well. I haven't seen ice accumulation of that level on the tree branches, I can only suppose that's caused by a rain of super-cooled water?


----------



## Mika (Feb 23, 2014)

March

There's a tiny bit of change in the illumination levels in these photos, March and April tend to be more sunny.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Feb 23, 2014)

A trip to Norway last winter.


----------



## fotorex (Feb 23, 2014)

Here are some more from me some years ago.
The picture were taken in the south west of Germany near Lake Konstanz.

A fence with a lot of snow on it:





iced branches





snowy branches





iced buds





Here you can find the whole series of these kind of pictures taken in January 2011:
http://www.mx5-twins.de/WinterWonderWorld/index.html

regards,
Frank


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 24, 2014)

Snow covered pano


----------



## rluckow (Feb 24, 2014)

I have been lurking here for quite some time. Finally got the guts up to post a pict. please be gentle but honest


----------



## trstromme (Feb 24, 2014)

A couple of recent shots of mine...




Canon EOS 7D, Samyang 8mm f/3.5 @ f/11, 1/250sec, ISO 100. Defished in Lightroom.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/12477156495/#
Top o' the Mountain; Trysilfjellet, Norway




Canon EOS 7D, Tokina 12-24 f/[email protected] 1/40sec, f/9, 12mm, ISO 200D+
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/11065752165/#
Isdammen, (The Ice Pond) Årvoll, Oslo Norway. Ice covered lake where someone had swept away the snow to make an improvised skating track.

thanks for viewing.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 24, 2014)

trstromme said:


> Top o' the Mountain; Trysilfjellet, Norway


Very nice shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2014)

rluckow, I like the shot for the action it conveys. Don't fuss about how technically good it is. Everyone has their likes and dislikes, just be creative in your own way as best you can. The fun is in sharing. The shots posted help stimulate more ideas for everyone.

Jack


----------



## hovland (Feb 24, 2014)

Eldar said:


> trstromme said:
> 
> 
> > Top o' the Mountain; Trysilfjellet, Norway
> ...



+1


----------



## tomscott (Feb 24, 2014)

Plagne Soliel, Bergerie chair lift, La Plagne, Tarentaise, France by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ullswater, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ullswater Steamer, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ullswater Steamer, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ullswater, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Conison Water Feb 2012 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Penrith Beacon Sunset March 2013 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Hallin Fell, Ullswater, Cumbria - Winter snow by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Aira Force, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Aira Force Waterfall Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Aira Force Waterfall Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Helvellyn, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Frozen river step, Helvellyn, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Glenridding, Inn on the Lake, Autumnal Ullswater, Lake District, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ullswater Yacht Club, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Pano, Porsche 911, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## chauncey (Feb 24, 2014)

I have but one...


----------



## Alangeli (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## sama (Feb 24, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sama.
> Lovely pictures, made me shiver just looking at such cold!
> Not living in a cold enough environment to see things like this, how does this form, is it snow that melts but not far enough to fall off or is it Freezing fog or something else that causes it?
> 
> ...



Dear Graham,

Thank you for your kind words. After the Ice storm in Toronto just before the 2013 Christmas, ice were seen almost everything outdoor. No idea how it was formed. I think this is one of the coldest winters in this part of the world for the past decades. Everything was like freezing.


----------



## Pugshot (Feb 24, 2014)

The first shot is looking down my driveway in January. The second shot is my back deck (compare with Surapon's at the beginning of this thread). The third shot is my neighborhood last February - some things don't change - like winter in Michigan.


----------



## mlsteph (Feb 24, 2014)

December 2013 -Ice in Tulsa,OK


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2014)

Today, off my deck canopy. This moment I'm liking winter a bit more! 

300 X1.4 4000th F18 ISO 1000

Jack


----------



## charlesbanke (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## charlesbanke (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Eldar (Feb 25, 2014)

charlesbanke said:


>


These really stand out! Very well done in every way.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your pictures guys and gals...


----------



## surapon (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, Wow, Wow.
Thousand thanks to all of our friend that Post your GREAT / ARTS WORK/ Photos in this post.
All of Photos are great photos Plus Artistic beauty too, and All fit in the recorded Book for every one in the world to see and enjoy the beauty of super cold weather.
Thanks again.
Your friend, Surapon


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2014)

Now it's gone but here it is yesterday shot as in the previous one.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Sama.
Thanks for replying to my question, it is a shame you have no further insight in to the formation. Still an interesting subject.

Cheers Graham.



sama said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sama.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi. 
I can but +1 that, really nice.

Cheers Graham.



Eldar said:


> charlesbanke said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 27, 2014)

Lucky the cat..... waiting for spring...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2014)

How about "Lucky Cat". Appears to be very well fed! 

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

More to come, the rest might be better than this one (I hope)...shot only as a jpeg through a window while snow fell heavily a couple weeks ago (we wound up with 10 inches total, down here in TN!!). Illumination is my house outdoor lighting, which is extremely yellow...I think I set this to 2500 Kelvin. Handheld 70mm 1/8 second, 70-300L, 6D.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lucky the cat..... waiting for spring...



Nice! I didn't get any of my cat in the snow.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now it's gone but here it is yesterday shot as in the previous one.
> 
> Jack



Great job!!


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Plagne Soliel, Bergerie chair lift, La Plagne, Tarentaise, France by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic!! And...is that your 911?


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

My brother and nephew...


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

Why is there always another guy around? Don't you hate it when she can't decide between the clean cut guy and the unkempt bad boy?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's gone but here it is yesterday shot as in the previous one.
> ...



Thanks CarlTN. Your photos and the previous bird swallowing the berry have prompted me to post these waxwing shots. I got so many, I'm not sure if I posted this on the bird thread also. The birds literally fought over the best pools of water.

Early December and still lots of mountain ash berries on my tries for the waxwings to gorge on and that's what they were doing. Meanwhile I was out watering my little creek pond about 200' from my house, that I skate on. The waxwings will swallow up to a dozen berries at a time and then they later regurgitate the skins - on my rink - not good for skating! Anyway, it was fairly mild and the water was puddling and these guys flew down in numbers, major numbers, so I ran to the house and got the camera. Unfortunately the lighting was minimal and I had to shoot at higher ISOs plus I needed 300 X2. Still I was thrilled with the experience sitting in the snow bank. 

1600th F8 ISO 1600

1600th F5.6 ISO 5000

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 28, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



No problem, Jack! And thank you, however I can't take credit for the waxwing photo, that was someone else. I've not seen it, but I have seen shots of waxwings eating berries. Btw I like these of yours too, great job!


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 28, 2014)

70-300L + 6D, cropped 1:1, shot as jpeg, minor LR tweaks but no sharpening or NR added, and I blurred the license plate.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 28, 2014)

70-300L, 6D, hand held 1/20, ISO 100, f/16. Not much color in this, even after some LR adjustment. I still didn't want to go B&W though. This my favorite old oak tree in my yard. I think I've taken about 3000 images of it over the past few years!


----------



## kyklop (Mar 1, 2014)

After a snowy night. Pines at Nesodden, near Oslo.
5D (c) with 16-35L II @25, f11 1/50 ISO200. Increased contrast, exposure +1,9. Edited in iPhoto &PS6


----------



## dpc (Mar 3, 2014)

Snowstorm in a forest of lodgepole pines.


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Leaves in snow


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Leaf in snow


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Twig in snow


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

twig in snow


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Snowy country field


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Snowy mountainside in the Rocky Mountains of Alberta.


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Abandoned barn in snowy field


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2014)

Canadian Archaeology


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Haines, are you sure you didn't confuse that with some American state?! 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don Haines, are you sure you didn't confuse that with some American state?!
> 
> Jack


I saw it on facebook.... who knows where it was taken.......


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 4, 2014)

Probably Norway!!!  

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 4, 2014)

dpc said:


> Snowy mountainside in the Rocky Mountains of Alberta.



Not bad, did you take any other shots of this scene, perhaps at wider angle?


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Snowy mountainside in the Rocky Mountains of Alberta.
> ...




I'll have to look.


----------



## lvanzijl (Mar 4, 2014)

I just uploaded one to 500px

http://500px.com/photo/62776157


----------



## tomscott (Mar 4, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic!! And...is that your 911?
> ...


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 4, 2014)

Very nice, I'd love to drive either! I'm a 911 fiend, can't get one yet though.



tomscott said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 4, 2014)

Frozen Edgartown Great Pond and Ocean Beyond.

Canon 60D - 100-400mm 
ISO100, 105mm, f/9.0, 1/1250 handheld, manual mode, auto iso


----------



## chauncey (Mar 4, 2014)

Existing only in my mind's eye


----------



## docfrance (Mar 4, 2014)

Red Rock Canyon City Park, Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Leaf in snow; not much else to take pictures of in winter where I live


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Mountainside in snow squall


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Mountainside in snow squall


----------



## jrda2 (Mar 4, 2014)

docfrance said:


> Red Rock Canyon City Park, Colorado Springs, Colorado



I love this shot. The contrast of the orange rock and frost on the trees is beautiful.


----------



## digitalride (Mar 4, 2014)

Lake Superior Ice Caves


----------



## Ferris (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's a photo of "The Bridge to Snow-Where", taken after a snowfall at Sapsucker Woods in Ithaca, New York, before the bridge and observation platform had any foot traffic.

(Canon EOS Rebel T1i, Sigma 50-500mm OS at 50mm. Higher res available here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5479745245/sizes/l/in/photolist-9me8mi-c32CyU-8K784X-8tQwRA-bAV3eG-9FR4Ec/)


----------



## yorgasor (Mar 4, 2014)

Here are some of mine from last night. I can't get decent snow flakes in NC, so I'm stuck with these weird ice globules 




_MG_6014 by yorgasor, on Flickr




Ice, Ice Baby by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Mountainside at Lake Louise, Alberta, on a snowy day.


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Country fence in rural Saskatchewan. I posted in on another thread but it works here, as well.


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Railway crossing in rural Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2014)

Snow covered railway tracks.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Mar 4, 2014)

lvanzijl said:


> I just uploaded one to 500px
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/62776157



Incredible shot. Kudos!

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 4, 2014)

What a great bunch of recent photos!

I lived in Moose Jaw Sask. for a year and found the area to be rich with opportunities of all kinds. Lots of old buildings, fences, bald prairie but lush valleys, slews, unique birds and animals, being almost desert like etc. (miss all the meadow larks). So, I especially enjoyed the photos of Sask.

Beauty is all around us wherever we are and I love it. Even leaves in snow.

Jack


----------



## Scythels (Mar 4, 2014)

Several of mine over the years:




DSC_3942.jpg by Scythels, on Flickr




IMG_0684 by Scythels, on Flickr




DSC_7358 by Scythels, on Flickr




IMG_0807 by Scythels, on Flickr




IMG_0810-2 by Scythels, on Flickr




IMG_0813 by Scythels, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 4, 2014)

chauncey said:


> I have but one...



Stunning !


----------



## kyklop (Mar 4, 2014)

Last ski outing on these fields.
Next day this course was blocked. Melted snow made an open creek across the track.
Below: Cattails in a ditch.
Lumix DMC-FT1, which is always in my pocket.


----------



## dpc (Mar 5, 2014)

Near Banff, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Mar 5, 2014)

Overlooking the resort town of Banff, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Mar 5, 2014)

Mountains near Banff, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Mar 5, 2014)

Mountainside near Banff, Alberta. I changed the colour profile and reposted.


----------



## davejdoe (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## ugly.|.face (Mar 5, 2014)

Hope these photos are not off track!

It was my first attempt at using a vari-ND filter.

Let me know what you guys think.






A slightly different take...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm loving all these shots. Looking forward to some streams appearing, hopefully - is winter ever going to end here!

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Mar 5, 2014)

When I think of Ice I think of this Image I captured from a Helicopter in 2012 over the Ross Ice Shelf.

970 Klms Wide across the Face, 800 Klms Deep back from the Face, at it's thickest around 750Meters thick, at the floating face where this Image was take, 300 Metres Thick.

Klebnikov in the foreground, Helicopters were putting around 76 People from the Ship onto the Ross Ice shelf.


----------



## pedro (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's one from Monday morning...Snowfall in March. I made the photograph on my terrace.




Z96A0429cKleinFINAL2DEF by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2014)

Edward, you've lived two lives already - not fair!  What a shot. Makes me feel very insignificant!!

I can sense the addictive nature of photography, but I guess it's too late for me to bail.

Jack


----------



## Lesmen27 (Mar 5, 2014)

140304_012 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 5, 2014)

We get very little snow in the Vale of York where I live in England, but here's a shot of the garden in December 2010.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2014)

pedro said:


> Here's one from Monday morning...Snowfall in March. I made the photograph on my terrace.



I like your shot Pedro. Very artistic.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2014)

eml58 said:


> When I think of Ice I think of this Image I captured from a Helicopter in 2012 over the Ross Ice Shelf.
> 
> 970 Klms Wide across the Face, 800 Klms Deep back from the Face, at it's thickest around 750Meters thick, at the floating face where this Image was take, 300 Metres Thick.
> 
> Klebnikov in the foreground, Helicopters were putting around 76 People from the Ship onto the Ross Ice shelf.




Very impressive shot Edward. 8)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 5, 2014)

This image of a large snow flake is about life size, ie, what you are seeing here is about the actual size of the flake:






This is what I was intending to shoot:





Fox prints in the snow





One of my favorite castles:


----------



## jcammn (Mar 5, 2014)

Ice caves at the Apostle Islands in Wisconsin.


----------



## pedro (Mar 5, 2014)

Click said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from Monday morning...Snowfall in March. I made the photograph on my terrace.
> ...



Thank you so much, Click. Regards.


----------



## infared (Mar 5, 2014)

At least the reindeer are happy.


----------



## infared (Mar 5, 2014)

eml58 said:


> When I think of Ice I think of this Image I captured from a Helicopter in 2012 over the Ross Ice Shelf.
> 
> 970 Klms Wide across the Face, 800 Klms Deep back from the Face, at it's thickest around 750Meters thick, at the floating face where this Image was take, 300 Metres Thick.
> 
> Klebnikov in the foreground, Helicopters were putting around 76 People from the Ship onto the Ross Ice shelf.



NICE ONE Edward!


----------



## Mantanuska (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2014)

Mantanuska, what's the story?

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 6, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mantanuska, what's the story?
> 
> Jack



looks like after a fire...


----------



## cycleraw (Mar 6, 2014)

Here are a couple from last month


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2014)

Olallie Creek Winter, now that's impressive to my eyes! Love the mix of soft and sharp.

Jack


----------



## Mantanuska (Mar 6, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mantanuska, what's the story?
> 
> Jack



Yes, it was after a fire. There was an explosion in that building the morning of New Year's Day. 

It was -15 F when I took that photo


----------



## cycleraw (Mar 6, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Olallie Creek Winter, now that's impressive to my eyes! Love the mix of soft and sharp.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2014)

Mantanuska, thanks for that. Did you get any other shots that were unique? 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi GMC.
Nice set, really like the castle very nice shot.

Cheers Graham.




GMCPhotographics said:


> This image of a large snow flake is about life size, ie, what you are seeing here is about the actual size of the flake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Mantanuska.
Sad story, remember it was probably someone's home before that. Beautiful picture in an eerie kind of beauty way.
Well done.

Cheers Graham.




Mantanuska said:


>


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Olallie Creek Winter, now that's impressive to my eyes! Love the mix of soft and sharp.
> 
> Jack



+1

Cheers Graham.


----------



## dpc (Mar 10, 2014)

Posted black and white of this earlier but I think I prefer the colour version. The greenish-blue colour is produced by sunlight passing through the thick mantle of ice on the obverse side of the fountain.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 10, 2014)

dpc said:


> Posted black and white of this earlier but I think I prefer the colour version. The greenish-blue colour is produced by sunlight passing through the thick mantle of ice on the obverse side of the fountain.


I really liked this one dpc!


----------



## tolusina (Mar 10, 2014)

cycleraw said:


> Here are a couple from last month


This thread has become a favorite, 15 pages (so far) of excellent photography.

But this one, oh my oh my, jaw dropping gorgeous!! Double thumbs up!!
Print it and print it BIG!!




.


----------



## kyklop (Mar 10, 2014)

Tolusina:
This thread has become a favorite, 15 pages (so far) of excellent photography.

yes, we love
ice and snow! 
Simple color palettes
-and you don't need paper rolls or muslin backdrops for a background 

Here around Oslo is spring meltdown.
Two photos with seven days between.
Still my Lumix DMC-FT1 - always in my pocket


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi dpc.
That is incredible. nicely shot too.

Cheers Graham.



dpc said:


> Posted black and white of this earlier but I think I prefer the colour version. The greenish-blue colour is produced by sunlight passing through the thick mantle of ice on the obverse side of the fountain.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi kyklop.
That is a difference, is that your winter daily driver, and is the contraption on the back to stop it falling down big cracks?

Cheers Graham.



kyklop said:


> Tolusina:
> This thread has become a favorite, 15 pages (so far) of excellent photography.
> 
> yes, we love
> ...


----------



## kyklop (Mar 10, 2014)

Could have been, in case I had to carry a Phase One along ...


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 11, 2014)

dpc said:


> Posted black and white of this earlier but I think I prefer the colour version. The greenish-blue colour is produced by sunlight passing through the thick mantle of ice on the obverse side of the fountain.



Yes I like the color ice can bring out...


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't wait for spring to come.... Last year, the ice opened up on March 10.... this is this year on March 11... and on the 12th we are supposed to get another snowstorm......


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I can't wait for spring to come.... Last year, the ice opened up on March 10.... this is this year on March 11... and on the 12th we are supposed to get another snowstorm......



Ah, now I know why you have such a hairy cat


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow Don, that's worse than here in Edmonton. Great shot. We're having a spring week, sunny and over +6C. 

My wife is convinced she saw a Pileated WP (big and lots more red than Hairy) on my feeder stump this afternoon. Of course I was out with the compact tractor making a road in the snow, to my shed! 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 12, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow Don, that's worse than here in Edmonton. Great shot. We're having a spring week, sunny and over +6C.
> 
> My wife is convinced she saw a Pileated WP (big and lots more red than Hairy) on my feeder stump this afternoon. Of course I was out with the compact tractor making a road in the snow, to my shed!
> 
> Jack


I get pileateds year round at my place.... But I had to shovel around the feeders again today to keep the squirrels off... The snow in my yard is three feet deep.....


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 12, 2014)

here's a few of partially frozen niagara falls


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't normally have a great deal of sympathy for Ontarians but these shots tug at my heart. I guess people can take it but what about the poor wildlife. Maybe they should just pack up and move to Alberta! 
Oops, I forgot we had -36C one night last week. 

Jack


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 12, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> I don't normally have a great deal of sympathy for Ontarians but these shots tug at my heart. I guess people can take it but what about the poor wildlife. Maybe they should just pack up and move to Alberta!
> Oops, I forgot we had -36C one night last week.
> 
> Jack



those are from NY side, Ontario view is much nicer - especially for the frozen shot, you need to be on the other side to really get the shot.


----------



## hovland (Mar 12, 2014)

jcammn said:


> Ice caves at the Apostle Islands in Wisconsin.



Nice


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 12, 2014)

Buffalo Blizzard 2.0....lol


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2014)

Cedar behind my house, early February snow, 70-300L at 70mm.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2014)

Oak looking from another direction.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 13, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Cedar behind my house, early February snow, 70-300L at 70mm.



Nice!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2014)

CarlTN, I'd sure love to transplant your trees to my yard! But I'll forego the snow as I have enough of that.

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Cedar behind my house, early February snow, 70-300L at 70mm.
> ...



Thanks very much Don!


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Oak looking from another direction.



Nice! That's a winter wonderland right there!


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Cedar behind my house, early February snow, 70-300L at 70mm.



Great shot! That Cedar is amazing. They make some of the bes bonsai species because they can seemingly take just about any amount of weathering on their trunks, and still survive in some capacity.


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> here's a few of partially frozen niagara falls



Great shots! I've never seen Niagra like that, pretty amazing. The winter rainbow is cool.


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2014)

cycleraw said:


> Here are a couple from last month



Wonderful shots! Nice and dreamy.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> CarlTN, I'd sure love to transplant your trees to my yard! But I'll forego the snow as I have enough of that.
> 
> Jack



Hey Jack, glad you like my trees. This one, no longer has its top half (lightning struck it many years ago)...and is partially hollow at the bottom. So it won't last forever, but I can honestly say that I have taken, and continue to take, "enough" pictures of it...haha. It also narrowly dodged the swarm of tornadoes that passed inches over it in April 2011. The limbs hanging vertically along the left edge of the picture, belong to what's left of a maple that wasn't so lucky.

Sorry you are tired of the snow up there, I guess you'll just have to move to the South! This was the heaviest snow we've had since 1993 (a couple of others since were only about 2/3 this deep). So, I know it's hard to imagine, but this snowfall was...highly unusual and not mundane for us! (March 1993 was 22 inches in one night, it was quite harrowing...a "snow hurricane" with blue lightning flashes all night long...moved up the east coast and killed around 1000 people I believe).

It's a shame that global warming has to cool things off so much, and for so long (17 years and counting). Don't you feel guilty using electricity and fossil fuels? I don't...


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Cedar behind my house, early February snow, 70-300L at 70mm.
> ...



Thanks very much Jrista! Yes, cedar is a sought after bulding material. Although its sap is highly flammable. We use it to start fires in the wood stove, if the rest of the wood is too wet.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTn everytime it's a touch warm up here everyone is crying global warming. This winter I don't hear to many saying that. I think it's terrible that we humans pollute this planet like we do but I'm not sold on carbon dioxide being a pollutant, at least not yet. Better not say more cause it's off topic. 

Still, I sure wish your cedars would grow here so I could post shots like yours. 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> CarlTn everytime it's a touch warm up here everyone is crying global warming. This winter I don't hear to many saying that. I think it's terrible that we humans pollute this planet like we do but I'm not sold on carbon dioxide being a pollutant, at least not yet. Better not say more cause it's off topic.
> 
> Still, I sure wish your cedars would grow here so I could post shots like yours.
> 
> Jack



Carbon Dioxide is the exhaust of life! There is no way it's a pollutant. Every bit of evidence indicates that in times of high carbon dioxide (which is a TRAILING indicator of global temperatures, not a leading indicator), life flourishes. That makes sense, given the various ways life is designed and how it functions, and how that design and those functions are critically dependent upon the presence of carbon, and in great part to the presence of CO2 in the atmosphere.

That said, we HAVE and DO pollute. In the 80's and early 90's, the acid rain issue was no joke. We had been pumping the byproducts of burning "dirty coal" (not all coal is dirty...there are coals with high sulfur content, and coals with very low sulfur content...high sulfur content coal is "dirty") and some of the byproducts of it's burning are NOx and SO2...those compounds in our atmosphere are what seeded acid rain. Once we realized the damage that those TRUE pollutants were doing, we initiated a cap and trade regime in the early 1990's, which progressively required a reduction in their emission via the use of catalytic converters on power plants. That regime ended in 2010, as it was a raging success. 

Today, our coal based power production is exceptionally clean compared to how it was thirty or forty years ago. EXCEPTIONALLY clean. Coal power plants emit carbon dioxide, but the emission levels of other compounds is in the 1% or less range now. That's thanks to using far cleaner sources of coal (like Wyoming coal, which is excellent) as well as catalytic conversion in exhaust stacks. Burning natural gas isn't any cleaner. 

As far as carbon dioxide, it's produced by both animals as well as plants. Most plants, during their mature phases, produce as much carbon dioxide during night transpiration cycles as they consume. Carbon dioxide consumption increases during flowering phases, but that's temporary. People think that rainforests are our primary source of oxygen...that is incorrect. Rainforests are effectively a net neutral. In contrast to rainforests, however, is the Taiga. This frozen forest produces carbon dioxide at an exceptionally low rate, and produces oxygen at a much higher rate. The correlation here (and this is only one of MANY on the subject of CO2 in our atmosphere, CO2 as a pollutant or not, and the notion of anthropogenic global warming), is that carbon dioxide ratios in the atmosphere are a trailing indicator of temperature changes, not a leading indicator. The Taiga is a frozen forest, and it's CO2 production is low. The rainforests are some of the hottest places on earty, and their CO2 production is high. As the earth cools, eventually the levels of CO2 in our atmosphere will drop, as plant's react to the change and slow their rate of growth, reproduction, and life. 

Cold is a dangerous circumstance for animal life as well. Fewer animals die when the earth is the temperature it was in the late 1990's than when the temperature was during the "Little Ice Age" some 300 years ago. With less animal life also comes lower CO2 production levels, again leading to a LAGGING drop in CO2 levels in the atmosphere as global temperatures drop (the drop in CO2 is the result of the consequences of colder weather on life, and any increase in CO2 is the result if an increase in life as a consequence of warmer weather...it is not the cause of temperature shifts in either case.)

CO2 is not, has never been, and will never be a "pollutant". Carbon is one of the single most important elements in life, alongside oxygen, hydrogen, and nitrogen. CO2 levels in the atmosphere have long been known to lag temperature changes, not lead them, and they have never directly correlated with global temperatures. Anthropogenic global warming is probably one of the greatest hoaxes perpetrated on the people of Earth, ever. I recently read an article that provided some pretty intriguing evidence that instead of being on the cusp of the hottest temperatures the earth has seen in millennia, we are actually probably on the cusp of another "little ice age", and the single primary driver of the changes (such as the record-breaking cold winter we've just had) are the sun and the gas giant planets. The sun and it's larger satellites operate in specific cycles, including the ~11 year cycle that drives sunspots, as well as 70-90 year cycles and 200-400 year cycles. The global temperature changes that ultimately spurred the Little Ice Age started around 600 years ago, and lasted for about 300 years. 

Personally, I am FAR more afraid of an ice age, than of a warmer earth. Life likes warmth. Every nature documentary demonstrates that....from the hot temperatures of rainforests to the volcanic vents abyssal trenches to the Polar Bears (yes, polar bears, despite what Al Gore would have you believe...their populations were at rock-bottom levels in the 1940's, with less than 5000 extant, where as today their populations are "stable" at nearly 30,000, and they peaked OVER 30,000 when temperatures were at their recent highs, in 1997-1999.)

Anyway...had to respond. You shouldn't even have to wonder about whether CO2 could be a pollutant or not. It isn't, can't, never will be. It's a trailing indicator of global climate shifts, not a leading indicator. All of the modern "science" that points to CO2 as a cause of anything is easily falsified, because it's science that is chasing a lagging indicator that itself is chasing the actual cause. (Not to mention the fact that the whole "global warming" issue has given a lot of politicians a lot of power and control over the unaware populace who hasn't ever taken the time to investigate the issue for themselves, or look for evidence contrary to the political agenda.) If there is any indication lately, the fact that we are entering a multi-decades long solar lull and the impact it's had on this recent winter should be of greater concern. The recent "solar maximum" was a rather pitiful one in the grand scheme of solar peaks, and winter couldn't wait to crush the 2013 summer with some of the largest flooding (globally) on record, and some of the coldest cold snaps in decades. If your sick and tired of this winter...just wait until it's 55° during the heart of summer and -45° during the heart of winter, and your energy bill skyrockets to become your primary expenditure next to your mortgage... (Of course, if/when that happens, I'm sure someone will figure out a way to blame humanity for causing it all... )


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2014)

Jrista, that was tongue in cheek designed to poke fun and now you've gone and made it a serious topic! 

Don't worry, as an electrical engineer I was forced to assimilate a certain amount of chemistry, although that was long ago 

Americans have Al Gore, Canadians have David Susuki! All these guys live the life while trying to put guilt trips on everyone else.

Here in Alberta we're supposed to feel guilty about having lots of "dirty" oil. LOL

Jack


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Jrista, that was tongue in cheek designed to poke fun and now you've gone and made it a serious topic!
> 
> Don't worry, as an electrical engineer I was forced to assimilate a certain amount of chemistry, although that was long ago
> 
> ...



LOL

And, if it wasn't for Obama's blocking the pipelines, you guys could be shipping all that "dirty" oil down here to us US consumers, making a boatload of money off of it.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> Anyway...had to respond. You shouldn't even have to wonder about whether CO2 could be a pollutant or not. It isn't, can't, never will be. It's a trailing indicator of global climate shifts, not a leading indicator. All of the modern "science" that points to CO2 as a cause of anything is easily falsified, because it's science that is chasing a lagging indicator that itself is chasing the actual cause. (Not to mention the fact that the whole "global warming" issue has given a lot of politicians a lot of power and control over the unaware populace who hasn't ever taken the time to investigate the issue for themselves, or look for evidence contrary to the political agenda.) If there is any indication lately, the fact that we are entering a multi-decades long solar lull and the impact it's had on this recent winter should be of greater concern. The recent "solar maximum" was a rather pitiful one in the grand scheme of solar peaks, and winter couldn't wait to crush the 2013 summer with some of the largest flooding (globally) on record, and some of the coldest cold snaps in decades. If your sick and tired of this winter...just wait until it's 55° during the heart of summer and -45° during the heart of winter, and your energy bill skyrockets to become your primary expenditure next to your mortgage... (Of course, if/when that happens, I'm sure someone will figure out a way to blame humanity for causing it all... )



It's a "greenhouse gas", if you want to get technical. Thanks for weighing in though, you and I are in agreement on issues like these. (An even stronger greenhouse gas is methane...not that you didn't know.) 

Indeed, it's amusing that the same "climate change scientists" (really a political party, nothing more...and NASA is even rife with them. Hey the government had to pay them to do something after killing the Constellation program and wasting hundreds of billions in the process!)...These same scientists, all admit that 4000 to 5000 years from now, the area where *New York City* is now, will be *under a mile of ice*...because of the next coming ice age. It can't be stopped! The next ice age is coming, no matter how much "global warming" happens in the immediately coming centuries. Why? The theory I have seen that is popular, the cause of the ice ages...is when the two Americas were joined together by continental drift (at the narrow thin central American connection)...It cut off an ocean current that helped regulate global temperature previous to this "modern era". *So I guess the world is right for blaming America (both north and south Americas)...but they need to blame us for the cold!!*

So with the two continents connected...it divided the Atlantic and Pacific in an unnatural way. Global temperature can't be regulated like it did for the 200 million years since the breakup of Pangea. So you get a periodic ice age whose cycle is approximately 15 to 20,000 years. 

The last one ended 10 to 12,000 years ago. So the next one is coming soon!! Will the polar bears survive to see it? I don't know. But is it worth another civil war because we bankrupted our country by making a hollow, vane effort just so we can feel good about ourselves, and lower global temperature by two tenths of one degree 100 years from now (while its net rise is still going to be another one or two degrees)? (And that's if the whole world gives up all fossil fuels, and electricity!!) 

I'm sorry though, I didn't mean to hijack the thread!!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> CarlTn everytime it's a touch warm up here everyone is crying global warming. This winter I don't hear to many saying that. I think it's terrible that we humans pollute this planet like we do but I'm not sold on carbon dioxide being a pollutant, at least not yet. Better not say more cause it's off topic.
> 
> Still, I sure wish your cedars would grow here so I could post shots like yours.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, but you have beautiful white pines and fur trees, amongst many others up there, don't you?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN, talk about off topic, but In Alberta (on the prairies) we have mainly Aspen Poplar. Spruce, Willow, Birch, and some Pine are native and some others grow if coaxed, like Fir but mine are 1/4 the size they should be. None of these are really huge trees. A 3 hour drive places me squarely in the Rocky Mountains and that's another story.

Big Cedar in my yard - oh how I wish.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway...had to respond. You shouldn't even have to wonder about whether CO2 could be a pollutant or not. It isn't, can't, never will be. It's a trailing indicator of global climate shifts, not a leading indicator. All of the modern "science" that points to CO2 as a cause of anything is easily falsified, because it's science that is chasing a lagging indicator that itself is chasing the actual cause. (Not to mention the fact that the whole "global warming" issue has given a lot of politicians a lot of power and control over the unaware populace who hasn't ever taken the time to investigate the issue for themselves, or look for evidence contrary to the political agenda.) If there is any indication lately, the fact that we are entering a multi-decades long solar lull and the impact it's had on this recent winter should be of greater concern. The recent "solar maximum" was a rather pitiful one in the grand scheme of solar peaks, and winter couldn't wait to crush the 2013 summer with some of the largest flooding (globally) on record, and some of the coldest cold snaps in decades. If your sick and tired of this winter...just wait until it's 55° during the heart of summer and -45° during the heart of winter, and your energy bill skyrockets to become your primary expenditure next to your mortgage... (Of course, if/when that happens, I'm sure someone will figure out a way to blame humanity for causing it all... )
> ...



It is a greenhouse gas. The fallacy is in the notion that the greenhouse effect caused by such gases is infinite. It is not. The greenhouse effect has it's limits, the warming caused by such gases has an asymptotic relationship in terms of gas volume to effect ratio. BTW, the single most powerful "greenhouse gas", by a MASSIVE margin, is water vapor. The only reason CO2 has been demonized is is radical environmentalists couldn't find a way to demonize water vapor. ;P I'd also note that methane is also a significantly more powerful greenhouse gas than CO2. As far as CO2 goes, given it's minuscule ratio in our atmosphere, has an impact on global temperatures that is effectively "noise" relative to H2O and CH4.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 14, 2014)

Fluffy the cat on patrol...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2014)

Fluffy certainly has attitude, or is it character!  Does she eats birds? Or is it only mice?

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 16, 2014)

This is not my picture, but it belongs in this thread.....


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2014)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 16, 2014)

A gem.

Jack


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Fluffy the cat on patrol...



That cat clearly considers you responsible for the snow Don, and having seen it wearing the Christmas reindeer antlers I'm not surprised 

(That picture was one of the funniest I've ever seen) ;D


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Posted earlier but I needed to change the colour profile so I deleted and reposted.


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Changed colour profile and reposted.


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Changed colour profile and reposted.


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Changed colour profile and reposted.


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Changed colour profile and reposted.


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Mountains near Banff, AB.


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Eldar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Posted black and white of this earlier but I think I prefer the colour version. The greenish-blue colour is produced by sunlight passing through the thick mantle of ice on the obverse side of the fountain.
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> That is incredible. nicely shot too.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...




Thanks. Yes, it was quite the sight.


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Posted black and white of this earlier but I think I prefer the colour version. The greenish-blue colour is produced by sunlight passing through the thick mantle of ice on the obverse side of the fountain.
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## dpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Buffalo Blizzard 2.0....lol




Great shot! Love the composition and simplicity.


----------



## Varg (Mar 16, 2014)

Snowstorm in the middle of summer.
http://500px.com/photo/63983813


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice B&W Varg ... and Welcome to CR


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 19, 2014)

jrista said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



I had already mentioned methane. I think the "greenhouse effect" of methane is supposed to be 4x what CO2's effect is. Interestingly, during the reign of the dinosaurs, it is thought that methane levels in the atmosphere averaged much, much higher than they are today. This might be the reason dinosaurs dominated for as long as they did, because they had evolved "airsacks" in their hollow bones that expanded their lung capacity, the same way many bird species have done since then. This allowed them to take in much more air when they breathed, allowing them to collect more oxygen out of that air, that was so polluted with methane. Thus they grew to be huge animals, while mammals remained small. The methane is thought to have come from a very large caldera that erupted in Siberia, over millions of years...amongst other theories. That is thought to have contributed to the first mass extinction, killing about 90% of all life on earth, about 400 million years ago. This was about the time "Pangea" formed. The dinosaurs supposedly didn't come into existence for another 150 million years after this caldera eruption, but the methane remained throughout much of their existence, up to 65 million years ago.

Another interesting theory about the comet or asteroid that is thought to have killed them. Sol (our sun) kind of bounces up and down like a ball, as it revolves around the galactic core. Every 30 million years or so, it passes through the more densely populated "center" of whatever part of the galactic arm it happens to be in. The pull of gravity from other nearby stars, is thought to grab large comets from the "ort cloud", and fling them into the inner Solar system. We're due for another one soon...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2014)

CarlTN I'm looking for a few grains of salt to take! 

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 19, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> CarlTN I'm looking for a few grains of salt to take!
> 
> Jack



Haha, you're calling bs on me??


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2014)

Never.  Has someone actually suggested such a thing - horror! Got my 1D2 today so now I can walk around looking like a pro. 8)

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 19, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Never.  Has someone actually suggested such a thing - horror! Got my 1D2 today so now I can walk around looking like a pro. 8)
> 
> Jack



Sweet...


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

On Monday I was at Point Pelee, the southernmost point in Canada, enjoying the tropical weather conditions. It was a balmy -8C with 40-60K winds... (back home was -23C)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2014)

Lucky guy Don. Not many birds yet but I went for an hour walk, half dirt, half snow at +8 C today. I wanted to see what it was like carrying the 1D2 attached to 300 X2 - ugg. 6D is so much lighter. Only found a squirrel, which doesn't qualify as a bird so I had to shoot a chickie on the deck to post.

So here it is shot 300 X2 with the 1.3 crop factor. I'm reasonably pleased to have 8 FPS and a chance to practice more BIF for $250. I've got to learn how to clean the sensor though!

Jack


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 20, 2014)

Great capture, Jack.


----------



## Scythels (Mar 20, 2014)

This is from my backyard a few days ago. 




IMG_7511 by Scythels, on Flickr


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 20, 2014)

A few shots from Antarctica and South Georgia. All shot with a 70D and a Canon EF-S 55-250 IS STM, then processed through DxO and Elements 12.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2014)

Beautiful, the ice and all! What an experience to be there!!

Jack


----------



## tntwit (Mar 20, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Buffalo Blizzard 2.0....lol



Is that the water front?

While it was a decent storm, it was a poor excuse for a blizzard, but as always, very nice photo.

Always enjoy seeing your local photos.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry for posting the chickie here - I got disoriented - I'll blame Don!  There was snow on the ground if that counts.

I need more sleep! :-[

Jack


----------



## Robin (Mar 20, 2014)

Obergurgle Austria. 5dIII + 24-70 2.8II + polarising filter. Skiing with that on your back makes you pay attention.


----------



## infared (Mar 20, 2014)

Wildlife......


----------



## infared (Mar 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> This is not my picture, but it belongs in this thread.....



Don...there are soooo many things wrong about that photo AND that it is posted here. Thanks for the entertainment. LOL!


----------



## svensl (Mar 20, 2014)

Link to picture:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/11951180934/#

Thanks


----------



## svensl (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's another one from this winter. Me and my beloved collie Bert. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/11902183306/#

Thanks


----------



## SilverSnake (Mar 20, 2014)

I quite like how this one turned out.


----------



## Emil (Mar 20, 2014)

Frost 4 by Emil Øisang, on Flickr


----------



## Tripod (Mar 20, 2014)

We seldom see snow and ice here in Ireland, it just rains all the time 
Here a a couple I got on a trip to Svalbard in August 2013.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 20, 2014)

Robin,
Magnificent!
Welcome, and post more.
-r




Robin said:


> Obergurgle Austria. 5dIII + 24-70 2.8II + polarising filter. Skiing with that on your back makes you pay attention.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2014)

svensl said:


> Link to picture:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/11951180934/#
> 
> Thanks



I like this one. Welcome to CR


----------



## AttackMonkey (Mar 20, 2014)

Taken in Finland where it was something like -30.......


----------



## AttackMonkey (Mar 20, 2014)

And a shot of a friend in Switzerland.......


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 20, 2014)

svensl said:


> Here's another one from this winter. Me and my beloved collie Bert.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/11902183306/#
> 
> Thanks



Love it!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2014)

What a start to the day viewing all these recent photos!! Great shots all.

Jack


----------



## yorgasor (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, it's supposed to be spring here, but this was the weather the other day:




Crystal Branches by yorgasor, on Flickr




Frozen Fruit by yorgasor, on Flickr




Spring Betrayed by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## thhell (Mar 20, 2014)

Waiting for the local train one morning in February


----------



## thhell (Mar 20, 2014)

Winter at the beach


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Snow/Ice and Wildlife

Grand Teton National Park along Gros Venture Rd.
5DII
70-200 2.8L IS II
110mm
f/4
1/800
100 iso


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Snow/Ice and Wildlife
> 
> Grand Teton National Park along Gros Venture Rd.
> 5DII
> ...


Nice Picture....


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Snow/Ice and Wildlife
> 
> Grand Teton National Park along Gros Venture Rd.
> 5DII
> ...



I really like this shot. Beautiful image.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2014)

wildlifeandmore, that's a very compelling image with the mountains. Seeing it I just had to post all I could get today after 2 hours. Now it did snow yesterday and went below 0 C but try as I might I can't produce proof that there is snow in this scene! 

6D 300 X2 640th F6.3 ISO 400 about half frame crop

Jack


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Mar 23, 2014)

Just one of many old, aged, wooden buildings lining the countryside here.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2014)

Boy, Country Bumpkins, you're lucky then cause they sure make for nice photos!

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> wildlifeandmore, that's a very compelling image with the mountains. Seeing it I just had to post all I could get today after 2 hours. Now it did snow yesterday and went below 0 C but try as I might I can't produce proof that there is snow in this scene!
> 
> 6D 300 X2 640th F6.3 ISO 400 about half frame crop
> 
> Jack


Nice picture! I assume the snow was hiding behind the Bison...

I saw some Bison at my place yesterday..... but it was a slightly different scenario


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > wildlifeandmore, that's a very compelling image with the mountains. Seeing it I just had to post all I could get today after 2 hours. Now it did snow yesterday and went below 0 C but try as I might I can't produce proof that there is snow in this scene!
> ...



Thanks. Yeah, all over the place. Is that a quinoa burger?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeh, the snow was hiding. Honest we still have snow on the ground but that was a south hill exposure.

Now Don, do you actually fry bison burgers or are you pulling my leg? I've eaten moose burgers that were pretty decent.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yeh, the snow was hiding. Honest we still have snow on the ground but that was a south hill exposure.
> 
> Now Don, do you actually fry bison burgers or are you pulling my leg? I've eaten moose burgers that were pretty decent.
> 
> Jack



President's choice Bison Burgers..... quite tasty...
http://reviews.presidentschoice.ca/6584/F16848/reviews.htm

And I've got snow! Not a patch of bare ground to be seen and the ice in the river behind the house (Ottawa river) is 42 inches thick!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh, the snow was hiding. Honest we still have snow on the ground but that was a south hill exposure.
> ...


Delicious. Bison is well overpriced here. Elk is cheap. Not sure about fried buffalo...maybe with a fried twinkee


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Mar 24, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Boy, Country Bumpkins, you're lucky then cause they sure make for nice photos!
> 
> Jack




Thanks Jack. Not much else to shoot right now as we have had over 18 ft of snowfall this year. Getting tired of shooting snow/ice scenery. Temps are supposed to warm up next week though.


----------



## Pugshot (Mar 27, 2014)

A shot I took testing out a new Canon G-16


----------



## dpc (Mar 30, 2014)

Rock pile in a snowy field.


----------



## tntwit (Apr 7, 2014)

Taken March 30th, 2014 - 9 days into Spring in WNY / Buffalo Area! :


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2014)

thought spring was here but ........

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 18, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> thought spring was here but ........
> 
> Jack


yeah..... the bay behind my place is still frozen over, but a lot of the snow in the woods has gone....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, Don. Here we half way expect it but out your way ......

All the creatures were hiding - don't blame them.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Apr 19, 2014)

When we finally get rid of the snow where we live, all Norwegians fill up their cars with skis, clothes and excessive volumes of food and drinks, and travel to the mountains to find more snow :

5DIII, 24-70 f2.8L II at 39mm, 1/500s, f11, ISO100, with CPL filter


----------



## surapon (Apr 19, 2014)

Dear All of my Friends.
Thousand Thanks for the Most Beautiful Snow/ Ice Photos, and Super Point of views , The Unique ones.
Yes, The Post like this, make most of our friend post and share their photos to let us see, Learn and Improve our Photographic Skill.
Thanks you a gain, my dear friends.
Have a great Week End.
Surapon.
PS. Happy Spring Season in USA.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2014)

Well Eldar, there may be some Canadians like that but I'm not one of them. Did enjoy skiing as a kid though.

But here's where I skate - not right now though or I'd drown!

Jack


----------



## Northstar (Apr 19, 2014)

Eldar said:


> When we finally get rid of the snow where we live, all Norwegians fill up their cars with skis, clothes and excessive volumes of food and drinks, and travel to the mountains to find more snow :
> 
> 5DIII, 24-70 f2.8L II at 39mm, 1/500s, f11, ISO100, with CPL filter



funny! ;D


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 20, 2014)

it WAS a great day...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 20, 2014)

wellfedCanuck said:


> it WAS a great day...


I assume that since you posted the picture that you are OK..... Hope you get the sled out.....


----------



## Eldar (Apr 20, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well Eldar, there may be some Canadians like that but I'm not one of them. Did enjoy skiing as a kid though.
> 
> But here's where I skate - not right now though or I'd drown!
> 
> Jack


Looks like risky business at the moment


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > it WAS a great day...
> ...


Yeah, thanks. I was off the machine taking photos when my friend put it through. Bad communication on my part- I knew there was a dock under the snow and assumed that he did, too. (The ice in the vicinity of any wooden structure is never good.) He didn't. 

The only reason it didn't go completely through and tumble down an underwater slope into a fifty-foot gully was that the handlebars caught on the edge of the dock while the right ski held on good ice. It took 6 of us and a lot of gear to get it out the next day. The track was frozen solid but luckily the engine did not ingest any water. The second part of the adventure was towing a frozen-up machine 7KM across the ice and up a hill back to a truck and trailer.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 20, 2014)

day two:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting how photos can convey different things to different people.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi.
I hope that nothing was hurt besides the of ego of the rider, great that you have friends that you can rely on to help in recovery work like this! I guess your freind just learned a valuable lesson for little cost, hope there were a couple of six packs of your prefered beverage! ;D

Cheers Graham. 



wellfedCanuck said:


> day two:


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 25, 2014)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > wellfedCanuck said:
> ...



Nice to see you posting again, Canuck!


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Thanks, Carl. I haven't been spending enough time here, lately.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Apr 28, 2014)

here a recent one...the ice boom is still in effect by Buffalo...


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> here a recent one...the ice boom is still in effect by Buffalo...




Nice picture. I feel like I'm seeing double.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2014)

Chuck, very nice!

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 30, 2014)

wellfedCanuck said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see you posting again, Canuck!
> ...



You're welcome!


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2014)

Early spring forest in the Rockies.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2014)

Think I'm glad I'm not in the Rockies today, it's bad enough here with snowfall that was kind of like hail! Poor robins.

Jack


----------



## jannatul18 (May 14, 2014)

I really like this one -


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 9, 2014)

And to all you southerners, this is the strait between Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada, two days ago....


----------



## Eldar (Jun 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> And to all you southerners, this is the strait between Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada, two days ago....


I hope you brought your shorts and some high factor sun screen ... :


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 9, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > And to all you southerners, this is the strait between Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada, two days ago....
> ...



I did!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 10, 2014)

i think ive posted this before its from back in 2010 at the haerbin snow and ice festival


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 11, 2014)

Must say I'd rather focus on warmer topics right now but great pics.

Jack


----------



## James Plum (Jul 3, 2014)

Taken with my cell cheap phone. Lake Michigan.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 3, 2014)

Great pics everyone but after the winter we just had, I don't want to be reminded of it anymore!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2014)

You got that right! Maybe in December 

Jack


----------



## balaji (Jul 22, 2014)

Shot from Jungfraujoch, Switzerland: Snow Hikers crossing the Great Aletsch Glacier (Aletschgletscher).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 22, 2014)

Cool!

Jack


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 22, 2014)

balaji said:


> Shot from Jungfraujoch, Switzerland: Snow Hikers crossing the Great Aletsch Glacier (Aletschgletscher).


balaji, that's an interesting photo - I like the use of negative space with just enough detail in the snow to see what they are crossing. The colors of their clothes and gear give the image a subtle pop as well. The only thing you might consider is a crop leaving a bit more image on the left of the frame and a bit less on the right. It's a technique that gives the subject(s) a bit more direction and a destination as they cross the frame. I like the photo, and it's well done, especially considering the distance.


----------



## balaji (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the valuable comment and advise, will crop. Will upload more in the coming days. Weather was perfect and at 13000 ft it was only 32F, Layered clothing helped me stand there with my gear for 4 hours. can't ask anything for more . Did notice that my batteries were draining faster though.


----------



## balaji (Jul 22, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cool!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack


----------



## sanj (Jul 22, 2014)

Balaji: Very nice photo. And I do not agree with Mackguyver on the crop bit. What he says is generally the rule but I am not sure if it works for this picture.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jul 22, 2014)

Tiger im Schnee / Snowy Tiger by davidcl0nel, on Flickr





Schnee-Spaziergang / Snow Walk by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 22, 2014)

sanj said:


> Balaji: Very nice photo. And I do not agree with Mackguyver on the crop bit. What he says is generally the rule but I am not sure if it works for this picture.


I can see that too, sanj, and I really think a photo like this needs to be printed large - at least 11x14 to really appreciate it. If it were my photo, I think I'd try both croppings to see which one I liked best, because at the end of the day, it's purely subjective and up to Balaji as to what he prefers.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jul 22, 2014)

Catawba Falls, NC


----------



## balaji (Jul 22, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Balaji: Very nice photo. And I do not agree with Mackguyver on the crop bit. What he says is generally the rule but I am not sure if it works for this picture.
> ...



Thanks Sanj and Mackguyver. I will try both options.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 5, 2014)

My first post to the forum! Glad to be finally making the leap from spectator to participant.







Feeling some serious winter withdrawal, with no end in sight since recently moving to the UK from northern Ontario :'(


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 5, 2014)

Coldhands it's rain for you now instead of snow I guess. Nice shot. Reminds me of last winter after trudging around in the snow commenting to myself that there was nothing to shot. Guess there always is if one is truly watchful and selective, but acreas of snowy fields are challenging. 

Last Feb was one of those days!

Jack


----------



## Canonian (Sep 6, 2014)

During the last days of Ice being on Frobisher Bay Iqaluit,Nunavut,Canada


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 9, 2014)

Ice climbing self-portrait (off the Trans Canadian Hwy, near Revelstoke...we had to wait for 7 hours for a fatal accident to clear so decided to make the most of it!):


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2014)

Canonian said:


> During the last days of Ice being on Frobisher Bay Iqaluit,Nunavut,Canada




Beautiful shot!


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2014)

LOALTD said:


> Ice climbing self-portrait (off the Trans Canadian Hwy, near Revelstoke...we had to wait for 7 hours for a fatal accident to clear so decided to make the most of it!):




Love the colour!


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

First snowfall of the year. It's melting, but it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2014)

Canonian said:


> During the last days of Ice being on Frobisher Bay Iqaluit,Nunavut,Canada



Very nice shot Canonian.


----------



## Vern (Nov 3, 2014)

5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4III. Glacier Bay, Alaska. Needs a little more attention in post to save the highlights, but hope it's enjoyable 'as is'.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2014)

Vern said:


> 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4III. Glacier Bay, Alaska. Needs a little more attention in post to save the highlights, but hope it's enjoyable 'as is'.



I really like this shot. Well done Vern.


----------



## Cory (Nov 4, 2014)

Tracy Arm Fjord, Alaska (in July):


----------



## Northstar (Nov 5, 2014)

LOALTD said:


> Ice climbing self-portrait (off the Trans Canadian Hwy, near Revelstoke...we had to wait for 7 hours for a fatal accident to clear so decided to make the most of it!):



Great shot!


----------



## Roo (Nov 5, 2014)

Falls Creek in Oz


----------



## PFerrara (Nov 8, 2014)

First picture post, so hopefully I do this right.

"Dad, I'll give you three seconds to put that camera down..."

Taken in March 2014 after one of the many snowstorms to drop on MD and the greater D.C. area.

T1i, Sigma 18-250 taken at 87mm


----------



## Erik X (Nov 8, 2014)

I found some very strange creatures hiding in melting ice...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2014)

Erik X, very nice. I too love imagining things, especially in clouds.

Jack


----------



## Erik X (Nov 15, 2014)

Personally I prefer warm and nice summer weather but there is beauty in snow and ice..


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2014)

Snow


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2014)

Snow and ice


----------



## jhwsfla (Nov 15, 2014)

This is all the Ice I could find..


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2014)

Various


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2014)

jhwsfla said:


> This is all the Ice I could find..



LOL ;D Lucky you. 8)

Cheers!


----------



## darth mollusk (Nov 15, 2014)

cypress creek in west vancouver, canada during a particularly cold cold snap


----------



## Erik X (Nov 15, 2014)

Can anyone explain what this one is trying to point out.. ?


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2014)

1. Glacier
2&3. Mountainsides in snow squall


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2014)

darth mollusk said:


> cypress creek in west vancouver, canada during a particularly cold cold snap



Really nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2014)

Lake Louise in Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada. There's a snow squall in the distance.


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2014)

darth mollusk said:


> cypress creek in west vancouver, canada during a particularly cold cold snap



Very nice picture. I really like this shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Erik. 
Nice shot. 
I think it is trying to point out the tracks in the snow, or maybe it is the way home?

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Can anyone explain what this one is trying to point out.. ?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 16, 2014)

Nope, there's an elephant under there, Erik X.

I may have posted this long ago. A thaw in January and a wind swept drip.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2014)

Leaf in my backyard. I'm reduced to the most basic of subjects throughout the winter months, at least while at home.


----------



## Nelu (Nov 19, 2014)

Winter wonderland at Glenmore Reservoir, Weaselhead area, Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Northstar (Nov 19, 2014)

Nelu said:


> Winter wonderland at Glenmore Reservoir, Weaselhead area, Calgary, Alberta, Canada



Lovely!


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow, Wow, Wow----Thanks to all my Dear Teachers and my Dear Friends.
Wow, So beautiful Ice Arts work, No I do not call Photos, Because all of you use the Natural Light to paint these arts work/ Ivce/ Snow Paintings---Not just point and shoot, You all use your brain, Heart and Technical Know - How to create all of these Arts works,
Thanks again to post in this CR, which we all, can enjoy od these Arts Work.
Your friend.
Surapon.
Apex, NC., USA.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

Nelu said:


> Winter wonderland at Glenmore Reservoir, Weaselhead area, Calgary, Alberta, Canada




A really beautiful picture, Nelu! Thanks for posting it. It reminds me that winter has its attractions.


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2014)

Nelu said:


> Winter wonderland at Glenmore Reservoir, Weaselhead area, Calgary, Alberta, Canada



Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## offfocus (Nov 21, 2014)

Winter at Panorama, BC. Shot with old iPhone.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

How the mighty have fallen! Moon and stars lying in the snow in my backyard. Stepping stone. Well, more a fence plaque, I guess. A prone fence plaque.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2014)

Leaves in snow


----------



## slclick (Nov 22, 2014)

Ice Leaves


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2014)

slclick said:


> Ice Leaves




Very leaf-like, indeed. Nice picture.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 23, 2014)

Still unusually mild weather over here in Sweden, the winter seems to be stuck somewhere else.. 
Have to dig in the photo archive to find some snow and ice


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Nov 23, 2014)

return of the polar / arctic vortex (in Minnesota):


----------



## TomF (Nov 24, 2014)

Snow/Ice...

Summit of Mt Huntington, Alaska Range (near Denali)


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2014)

Wild grass: first real snow of the year.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2014)

TomF said:


> Snow/Ice...
> 
> Summit of Mt Huntington, Alaska Range (near Denali)




Nice shot! Looks like some kind of spooky drapery.


----------



## slclick (Nov 24, 2014)

Frozen lake ice macro


----------



## andarx (Nov 25, 2014)

After ice storm


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2014)

andarx said:


> After ice storm



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## andarx (Nov 25, 2014)

Click said:


> andarx said:
> 
> 
> > After ice storm
> ...



Thanks Click. I've been visiting CR for quite a long time, now I have to learn how to move around here, starting with simple tasks like posting, replies etc...


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2014)

slclick said:


> Frozen lake ice macro




I really like this picture. Good work!


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2014)

andarx said:


> After ice storm




Nice photos! I'm glad we've had minimal snow here so far.


----------



## bereninga (Nov 25, 2014)

These photos are inspirational. Keep them coming!


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2014)

Derelicts in the snow.


----------



## slclick (Nov 25, 2014)

This thread is a nice respite from things like this:


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2014)

1. End of broom in snow
2. Leaf


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2014)

slclick, you got that right!!

Jack


----------



## noncho (Nov 26, 2014)

More in the blog - http://www.nonchoiliev.com/blog/2059


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2014)

On a walk one icy morning in Richmond Park, London.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2014)

Posted this in Birds but it fits here too. 

Jack


----------



## slclick (Nov 26, 2014)

Bell's Canyon, Wasatch Range, Utah


----------



## TomD (Nov 26, 2014)

Lamar Valley, Yellowstone NP


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Posted this in Birds but it fits here too.
> 
> Jack



Very nice shot Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2014)

slclick said:


> Bell's Canyon, Wasatch Range, Utah



It's beautiful. This looks like a painting. 8)


----------



## slclick (Nov 26, 2014)

Sometimes not getting the exposure right is a good thing


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Posted this in Birds but it fits here too.
> 
> Jack




Nice picture, Jack!


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

Robin said:


> On a walk one icy morning in Richmond Park, London.




Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

slclick said:


> Bell's Canyon, Wasatch Range, Utah




Nice colours!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks click and dpc. Don't you just love it when there is heavy frost!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2014)

1. Broom in snow #2
2. and 3. Remnants of our garden after snowfall.


----------



## slclick (Nov 28, 2014)

Ice sculpture, Sun Valley, Idaho


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2014)

My crabapples. Waiting for the cedar waxwings this winter.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 28, 2014)

Still no ice in sight, this is how it use to look.. 8)


----------



## Terry Rogers (Nov 28, 2014)

A few snowy and icy adventures


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Terry. 
Very nice shots, loving the last one, looks like that young lady is already a crack shot with a snowball! Hope the gear survived the impact, I'm guessing it made contact?

Cheers, Graham.



Terry Rogers said:


> A few snowy and icy adventures


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, that's a very cute snowball shot!

Jack


----------



## Terry Rogers (Nov 29, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Terry.
> Very nice shots, loving the last one, looks like that young lady is already a crack shot with a snowball! Hope the gear survived the impact, I'm guessing it made contact?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



It only hit the front of the lens... right on target. Quick wipe and all was good.
Thanks


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Terry.
> Very nice shots, loving the last one, looks like that young lady is already a crack shot with a snowball! Hope the gear survived the impact, I'm guessing it made contact?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Great series Terry!


----------



## slclick (Nov 29, 2014)

Love those photos Terry, she's adorable!


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2014)

Posted these before but deleted them. The white balance needed some adjustment.


----------



## Terry Rogers (Nov 29, 2014)

slclick said:


> Love those photos Terry, she's adorable!



Thank you

My two beautiful daughters


----------



## slclick (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry, wrong pronoun!


----------



## nineyards (Nov 30, 2014)

Love when the trees frost over like this


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Love when the trees frost over like this




Really nice picture! Reminds me of here.


----------



## nineyards (Nov 30, 2014)

dpc said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Love when the trees frost over like this
> ...


Thanks
It's in Cardiff Alberta
I suppose you would call it a Hamlet


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2014)

nineyards said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > nineyards said:
> ...




I'm from the south-western Saskatchewan/Alberta borderlands, so I know the type of country well. Never been to Cardiff, though.


----------



## foxriver (Nov 30, 2014)

From the Fox River in Tichigan, WI


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2014)

foxriver said:


> From the Fox River in Tichigan, WI



Nicely done... And welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2014)

foxriver said:


> From the Fox River in Tichigan, WI




A very nice picture, indeed! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 30, 2014)

High tide line on rocky beach
+
Low tide eruption


----------



## foxriver (Nov 30, 2014)

dpc said:


> foxriver said:
> 
> 
> > From the Fox River in Tichigan, WI
> ...





Click said:


> foxriver said:
> 
> 
> > From the Fox River in Tichigan, WI
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## sundog (Nov 30, 2014)

Ice Jacket - West Fork of Oak Creek Canyon, Sedona AZ


----------



## Erik X (Nov 30, 2014)

A perfect day for biking.. or maybe not :-\


----------



## Nelu (Nov 30, 2014)

Erik X said:


> A perfect day for biking.. or maybe not :-\


Awesome! I wonder if they have winter tires on those bikes


----------



## Eldar (Nov 30, 2014)

Good images folks!

We´ve been waiting for the snow so far, but ... guess you can say the waiting is over :

(By the way, it´s in color ...)


----------



## distant.star (Dec 1, 2014)

.
*Can you spot the fake snowman??*


----------



## PCM-madison (Dec 1, 2014)

Migrating tundra swans on a partially frozen Lake Mendota.


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 2, 2014)

Heavy Snow by jwilbern, on Flickr




Front Pond 1 by jwilbern, on Flickr




Front Pond 2 by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice B&W pictures jwilbern. I especially like the first one with the reflection. Well done.


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 2, 2014)

darth mollusk said:


> cypress creek in west vancouver, canada during a particularly cold cold snap


I like the softness of the flowing water vs. the sharpness of the ice.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Erik. 
Very funny shot, thanks for a laugh. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> A perfect day for biking.. or maybe not :-\


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2014)

distant.star said:


> Can you spot the fake snowman??



The one with the red ski jacket.


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2014)

Just random country snow shots.


----------



## Nick L (Dec 4, 2014)

The Ice lagoon at Jökulsárlón, Iceland October 2014.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 4, 2014)

dpc, I really like the variations in light in the field shots

csizmpl , the contrast with the snow makes the trains pop out. Nice.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 4, 2014)

csizmpl said:


> A Little Winter Freeze in Northern Ohio! EOS 7d and Tamron 18-270 PZD



I would love to live in a lighthouse like that.


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2014)

NancyP said:


> dpc, I really like the variations in light in the field shots
> 
> csizmpl , the contrast with the snow makes the trains pop out. Nice.




Thanks. There's meagre pickings around here in the winter. Come March I may be able to get more mountain pictures.


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2014)

Corner of the field


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2014)

From yesterday


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2014)

From yesterday


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi dpc. 
Really like this shot, interesting perspective of a normally unnoticed subject. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Corner of the field


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Really like this shot, interesting perspective of a normally unnoticed subject.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...



Thanks! The land around here is flat and barren, especially barren in the winter. One has to make do with what one has.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2014)

Rural ditch and fence line after a thaw.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2014)

Moved this over from another thread. Looking into the late afternoon setting sun along a rural grid road and ditch. We're into a warm snap, so the snow is melting and crusting over.


----------



## skinkfoot (Dec 12, 2014)

some from last year. <iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/skinkfoot/11522201184/player/" width="75" height="75" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>and <iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/skinkfoot/11535575585/player/" width="75" height="75" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2014)

No snow here in Spokane where we usually get a ton of it every year. The "Pinapple Express" has raised temperatures to the highest since 1941. It is raining a lot though. The rain is very welcome. We will get some spot floods by the rivers and streams, but no significant floods.


----------



## Gorku (Dec 12, 2014)

From the Beach in Denmark


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 13, 2014)

heres a few from the big november storm that hit the buffalo area. Couldn't get close to the areasa hit by it...but this is the cloud that dropped like 7 feet of snow on some areas


----------



## burnfield (Dec 13, 2014)

Spotted this one blade of grass poking through the snow on top of a munro in Glen Coe.


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2014)

Skin of ice on a rut


----------



## slclick (Dec 14, 2014)

Running trail, Park City


----------



## chauncey (Dec 14, 2014)

Stoney Creek Metropark...SE Michigan


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 14, 2014)

chauncey said:


> Stoney Creek Metropark...SE Michigan
> 
> ...



Brilliant, Chauncey!
Composition and tonality that couldn't be better.


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2014)

That's a very nice shot chauncey. I really like it.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Dec 14, 2014)

These were taken on July 12 and it was 37 Celsius. The snow was welcome relief during the 12km hike. Climbing to Kokanee Glacier, British Columbia.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 14, 2014)

> Composition and tonality that couldn't be better....That's a very nice shot chauncey. I really like it.


Thanks guys but...talking like that will give me a bigger ego. ;D


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 14, 2014)

32 degrees by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2014)

Stark by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott




I really like the cold tones in that picture. Well done Dustin.


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2014)

Posted this several days ago but decided to mute the shadows, so I've upped the temperature of the white balance and reposted.


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2014)

Frost and snow covered pipe beside railway track


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2014)

The morning after the night before.


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2014)

Frost


----------



## Hardwire (Dec 19, 2014)

We do not usually get much snow in London and if we do not until February....however the other week we had a cold snap and I came out to find this on the roof of my car and shot this with my iphone (as could not be bothered to get out the normal camera lol):


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Frost


----------



## slclick (Dec 20, 2014)

Little Cottonwood Creek, Utah
5D3, 24-70 2.8 Mkll


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2014)

dpc said:


> Frost




Very nice dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

slclick said:


> Little Cottonwood Creek, Utah
> 5D3, 24-70 2.8 Mkll



Nice picture! I like it.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Frost
> ...



Thanks a lot! Appreciate it.


----------



## Erik X (Dec 21, 2014)

Thin ice with frost patterns at lake Boren..


----------



## Triggyman (Dec 21, 2014)

This was a quick snapshot of a scene, I didn't notice the moon until I started post processing - so that's a bonus.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2014)

Winter in south-western Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2014)

Various


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 21, 2014)

dpc said:


> Various



That first one (1290) has good colours; I like it a lot.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Various
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Tinky (Dec 21, 2014)

The BBC Scotland headquarters in Glasgow, overlooking a frozen River Clyde.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2014)

Tinky said:


> The BBC Scotland headquarters in Glasgow, overlooking a frozen River Clyde.




Nice picture. I love the BBC. I listen to their radio programmes frequently.


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2014)

Minimalism: Winter on the Prairies


----------



## Oceo (Dec 23, 2014)

Ice-fishing shacks at sundown. North shore Lake Superior. HDR processed.


----------



## Oceo (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm impressed with how many of our submitted images have converged on nearly identical subjects. Here's another one from my "wintering over" experience on the North shore of Lake Superior.


----------



## slclick (Dec 23, 2014)

breaking the mold(and the ice)


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2014)

slclick said:


> breaking the mold(and the ice)



Nice picture!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 25, 2014)

Skiing on Hardangervidda, Europe´s largest high mountain plateau, on Christmas Day. -15C, no wind, no clouds 

5DIII, 24-70 f2.8L II
1/80s, f8.0, ISO250


----------



## Erik X (Dec 25, 2014)

Frozen flowers at the shore of lake Vättern


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2014)

Very nice picture Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Click 
It was a bit chilly today, I came home with 500 pictures and a cold...


----------



## ryan8085168 (Dec 26, 2014)

End of the day at Crater Lake, OR earlier this month.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice first post Ryan. Welcome to CR


----------



## ryan8085168 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Click


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2014)

Guess what!?! It's a barn and a painter's canvas all in one.


----------



## Erik X (Dec 27, 2014)

At last.. snow! Freezing cold.. flat camera batteries


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 27, 2014)

Taken from South Sandia Peak following a snow storm.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2014)

Kevin B said:


> Taken from South Sandia Peak following a snow storm.



Great shots Kevin. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2014)

Erik X said:


> At last.. snow! Freezing cold.. flat camera batteries



Very nice series Erik. Well done.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2014)

We finally are getting some Snow in Spokane, I went out and mounted the snow plow to the tractor. Here is a shot from last winter with my 5D MK III and 100-400mm L MK I I've cropped it 
o where its 1:1. The robin was eating frozen crab apples, the only food around. Spring was a long way off.


----------



## Khristo (Dec 28, 2014)

Not much snow and ice in Australia in December! Had to go to New Zealand a couple of weeks ago to get these.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2014)

Khristo said:


> Not much snow and ice in Australia in December! Had to go to New Zealand a couple of weeks ago to get these.



Beautiful. I really like the 2nd shot.


----------



## climber (Dec 29, 2014)

Yesterday's fresh snow.


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2014)

climber said:


> Yesterday's fresh snow.




Very nice pictures. Looks like beautiful country. Where is it?


----------



## climber (Dec 29, 2014)

dpc said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday's fresh snow.
> ...



Thanks. It is in Slovenia (Europe). A foothills of the Julian Alps.


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2014)

Thousand Thanks to all of my dear Teachers and all of my dear Friends = for Fantastic/Awesome/ Artistic Pictures that you post in this CR. Post.
Yes, I never seen great Photos like these Master Pieces and Make me Cold to my Heart.
Wow, Wow, Wow.
Sorry, I want to answer and responses to all of your posts, But too Over whelming Feeling.
Yes, All of you, my dear Friends = Better than The PROs that they claim to be the PRO in this world.
Have a great day, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## tolusina (Dec 29, 2014)

Saw her walking down the street, felt like Domingo "Sam" Samudio...

6D, 40mm Pancake, f/6.3, ISO 100, 1/100


----------



## slclick (Dec 29, 2014)

Ketchum, Idaho (Sun Valley)

I usually don't do HDR but when I do it is +/-1EV, Art Standard

5D3, 24-70 2.8L Mkii


----------



## tolusina (Dec 29, 2014)

From last Spring, 26 April. A bleak and dreary day made for a bleak and dreary photo.
South end of Lake Huron.
Seven ships shown of thirteen at anchor, all waiting for Lake Superior to thaw, plenty too much ice there.

6D, 40mm Pancake, f/7, ISO 100, 1/200


----------



## eml58 (Dec 29, 2014)

Snow & Ice in Japan


----------



## slclick (Dec 29, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Snow & Ice in Japan



Crazy awesome! Great capture


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2014)

Great shot Edward. 8)


----------



## eml58 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Click, Slclick, I've shot these Guys each year for the last 3, never get tired of it.


----------



## cervantes (Dec 30, 2014)

Tyrol / Austria - 27.12.2014


----------



## Smarti (Dec 30, 2014)

5D3, EF135/2, F10, 1/250s, ISO100


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 30, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Snow & Ice in Japan



You can see straight into its soul in this photo. You're an inspiration, Edward!


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2014)

Smarti said:


> 5D3, EF135/2, F10, 1/250s, ISO100



First post...Welcome to CR Smarti


----------



## eml58 (Dec 31, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> You can see straight into its soul in this photo. You're an inspiration, Edward!



Thanks Dominodude, There's a Hierarchy with these Monkeys, only the "anointed" get to sit in the Hot Springs, this little Guy was clearly not one of the anointed and it was the sadness in the eyes that led me to taking the Image.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bit more Ice, some Snow.

Northern Svalbard


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2014)

Beautiful shot Edward. I love polar bear.


----------



## Erik X (Dec 31, 2014)

The last photos from my area this year..


----------



## eml58 (Jan 1, 2015)

-10 when this taken, that hair plus the hot springs are the only reason these guys survive, adaption at it's best.


----------



## BJK (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Roo (Jan 1, 2015)

eml58 said:


> -10 when this taken, that hair plus the hot springs are the only reason these guys survive, adaption at it's best.




Always love your images Edward  Happy New Year!


----------



## nineyards (Jan 1, 2015)

Bend in the river


----------



## nineyards (Jan 1, 2015)

Winter rails in the hamlet of Carbondale Alberta


----------



## nineyards (Jan 1, 2015)

Shot from the Cardiff Golf Club


----------



## svensl (Jan 1, 2015)

Sgurr Mor, Scotland.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/16154286835/


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 1, 2015)

Snowy Berlin by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


And a little playing around... 

Which one you prefer?


----------



## Zv (Jan 1, 2015)

One from a snowboarding trip to Hakuba, Nagano. Woke up at the lodge, went downstairs for breakfast and this is the view I saw from the window. Taken with the EOS M + 22mm, through the glass window hence the reflection.


----------



## Zv (Jan 1, 2015)

eml58 said:


> -10 when this taken, that hair plus the hot springs are the only reason these guys survive, adaption at it's best.



Great shot, I was gonna go there last week when I was in Nagano but just missed my chance! I'll get there one day!


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2015)

svensl said:


> Sgurr Mor, Scotland.



Very nice shot. It looks great in B&W. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2015)

eml58 said:


> -10 when this taken, that hair plus the hot springs are the only reason these guys survive, adaption at it's best.



Another great shot Edward. Well done, Sir.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 1, 2015)

Wind and waves broke the ice in Varamoviken, lake Vättern in Sweden. I spent a couple of hours today watching the incoming waves transform from water to waves of ice chunks, amazing but difficult to catch with the camera. It was simply too dark for my 500D so the photos are pretty crappy.. I wish my new camera could arrive soon..


----------



## eml58 (Jan 1, 2015)

Roo said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > -10 when this taken, that hair plus the hot springs are the only reason these guys survive, adaption at it's best.
> ...



Appreciated Roo, and all the best for the New Year to you as well, I take it with a handle like "Roo" your somewhere close ?? I'm located on The gold Coast.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 1, 2015)

Zv said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > -10 when this taken, that hair plus the hot springs are the only reason these guys survive, adaption at it's best.
> ...



It's a great spot in the Winter, late December through January, we were early this Year as I wanted to Photograph these Guys without the Snow for a change, and experienced a 6.3 earthquake while we were there, Japanese take a 6.3 in their stride, but for us Aussies this was not Fun.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 1, 2015)

Click said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > -10 when this taken, that hair plus the hot springs are the only reason these guys survive, adaption at it's best.
> ...



Thanks Click, these Monkeys are the ultimate Posers, not hard to get good Images.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 2, 2015)

New Years Day 2015. I was at the Grand Canyon in anticipation of this major winter storm.
Canon 5D3 with 24-105L. Having not done much cold weather stuff before, I was pleasantly surprised that the battery never lost power despite being out 6 plus hours NY Eve and 3 hours NY Day in temperatures at or below 20 degrees Farenheit.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 3, 2015)

Our skating ice is gone, reduced to ice cubes 
Good news, new camera seems pretty ok


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2015)

Copse of trees


----------



## climber (Jan 4, 2015)

The remains of WW1 in the Julian Alps.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2015)

climber said:


> The remains of WW1 in the Julian Alps.




I really like this picture, the composition, the colour rendition. Well done!


----------



## slclick (Jan 5, 2015)

Oquirrh Mountains from Red Butte Arboretum, SLC, Utah


----------



## Focuzed (Jan 5, 2015)

climber said:


> The remains of WW1 in the Julian Alps.



That is just beautiful, well done!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2015)

a fun filled day of freezing rain.....


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2015)

climber said:


> The remains of WW1 in the Julian Alps.




Beautiful shot, climber. Nicely done.


----------



## DrChemE (Jan 5, 2015)

Erik X said:


> Frozen flowers at the shore of lake Vättern


This is absolutely beautiful. Any way I could purchase a copy of the file to make a large print?


----------



## bestimage (Jan 5, 2015)

Please Comment


----------



## assassin11 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Thousand THANKSSSSSS to all of my dear friends to post your MASTERPIECES on this POST.,
WOW, We can show the wonderful world of Super Cold but the Most beautiful Place in this world to the friends, who never see these wonderful place like these before.
Thanks again, Sir/ Madame.
Happy New Year 2015 to your Family and you too.
Surapon


----------



## davet4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Some Hoar Frost


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 5, 2015)

davet4 said:


> Some Hoar Frost


Lovely shot, Davet4!
I'm probably damaged goods, but this made me think of a drink: Frosty nipple *rolls eyes*


----------



## trstromme (Jan 5, 2015)

A recent one, any comments or critique is highly welcome



Northern Lights over Southern Norway by Trond Strømme, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2015)

trstromme said:


> Northern Lights over Southern Norway



Awesome. Nicely done.


----------



## Lesmen27 (Jan 5, 2015)

Mont de La Chambre, Les Menuires, France


----------



## Lesmen27 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sticky snow





150104_010 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 5, 2015)

trstromme said:


> A recent one, any comments or critique is highly welcome
> ... Snip!
> Northern Lights over Southern Norway[/url] by Trond Strømme, on Flickr



Superb shot, Trond!
I especially like that you have managed to get the shadows in the snow together with the Aurora borealis. Gives it all a richer dimension and great textures.


----------



## trstromme (Jan 5, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> Superb shot, Trond!
> I especially like that you have managed to get the shadows in the snow together with the Aurora borealis. Gives it all a richer dimension and great textures.



Thanks, there was a fairly bright half-moon, perpendicular to the shot, and very little clouds that caused the shadows to be very crisp.


----------



## Lesmen27 (Jan 5, 2015)

trstromme said:


> A recent one, any comments or critique is highly welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Lights over Southern Norway by Trond Strømme, on Flickr



A once in a lifetime shot, superb!


----------



## dcm (Jan 6, 2015)

Reminds my daughter of Dr Seuss books.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a liking for simplicity.


----------



## trstromme (Jan 7, 2015)

From the same night, looking the other way, the orange glow I speculate is from the alpine slopes at Nesbyen where they're making snow and prepping the slopes in the evenings.



Midnight at Såtefjell by Trond Strømme, on Flickr

Thanks to those that commented on my previous post.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 7, 2015)

One of the first shots from my newly acquired 6D, taken near my home town over the Christmas holidays. Ridges like this occasionally form on the frozen lake when the ice sheet expands due to changing temperatures.




Ice Ridge I by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2015)

trstromme said:


> From the same night, looking the other way, the orange glow I speculate is from the alpine slopes at Nesbyen where they're making snow and prepping the slopes in the evenings.



Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> One of the first shots from my newly acquired 6D, taken near my home town over the Christmas holidays. Ridges like this occasionally form on the frozen lake when the ice sheet expands due to changing temperatures.



Beautiful light. I I like the composition of your picture. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Just trying to practice my snow shots.


----------



## andarx (Jan 9, 2015)

EOS M, 18-55


----------



## chauncey (Jan 9, 2015)

It occurred to me that they might be more interesting using a different take on those little snow banks.
These three were done last winter.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

chauncey said:


> It occurred to me that they might be more interesting using a different take on those little snow banks.
> These three were done last winter.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2015)

chauncey said:


> It occurred to me that they might be more interesting using a different take on those little snow banks.
> These three were done last winter.



Pretty cool shots. Nicely done.


----------



## akvideoshooter (Jan 9, 2015)

Took these a couple days ago on a walk around my Anchorage, Alaska neighborhood. Hoar frost around the trees makes for nice photos.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

Welcome to cr, akvideoshooter


----------



## chauncey (Jan 10, 2015)

> Pretty cool shots. Nicely done.


Thanks a lot...appreciate it!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 10, 2015)

Icy harbor entrance with mirage of an island.


----------



## slclick (Jan 10, 2015)

Winter is a great time to practice/sharpen your high key skills.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Desiccated berry under a mantle of snow on my backyard fence.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2015)

A nice winter walk on the local trails


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> A nice winter walk on the local trails




Very nice. I wish I had a few more trees around here.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2015)

A few shot today.


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2015)

Not much to say. Pretty much self-explanatory.


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2015)

Two framings of the same scene.


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2015)

lion rock said:


> A few shot today.




Nice! I like the first one in particular.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you DPC. Appreciate your comment!
-r




dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > A few shot today.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Interesting shots, is there any significance to the stones on the posts? 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Not much to say. Pretty much self-explanatory.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
I like this conundrum, I think I prefer the first one in landscape, but the sky is a really nice blue in the portrait version, just maybe a bit too much sky! 

Both nice shots, and a difficult choice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Two framings of the same scene.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Interesting shots, is there any significance to the stones on the posts?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




I was attracted to the fence corner because of the stones. I certainly didn't put them there and don't know who did. I just found it interesting for some unspeakable reason. Unspeakable in the sense that I cannot tell why I found the scene interesting.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> I like this conundrum, I think I prefer the first one in landscape, but the sky is a really nice blue in the portrait version, just maybe a bit too much sky!
> 
> Both nice shots, and a difficult choice.
> ...



I'm sure you're right about too much sky. I should remove some of it. I think I like the concept of the portrait orientation better because it accentuates the movement of the rails forward to the vanishing point in the distance, at least to me. I just didn't think clearly enough about the proportions in the picture. On the other hand...


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2015)

The South Saskatchewan River yesterday afternoon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

have a look at my Frost-Series on CalusP.de. http://calusp.de/?p=208







BR, Michael


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> have a look at my Frost-Series on CalusP.de. http://calusp.de/?p=208
> 
> ...



Nice picture. I like the foggy effect. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Geek (Jan 14, 2015)

Here's one from the desert of New Mexico. Nothing nearly as spectacular as the other photos on this thread, but you snap whatever shots you can when you have snow here. It was mostly gone a few hours later.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> have a look at my Frost-Series on CalusP.de. http://calusp.de/?p=208
> 
> BR, Michael



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

Geek said:


> Here's one from the desert of New Mexico. Nothing nearly as spectacular as the other photos on this thread, but you snap whatever shots you can when you have snow here. It was mostly gone a few hours later.




Nice picture. If you're short of snow, I can send you some of ours. Maybe some -30 temperatures along with it.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 15, 2015)

snow


----------



## davejdoe (Jan 15, 2015)

Taken last night near Ottawa in yes -30 degree weather.




https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nineyards (Jan 15, 2015)

Cardiff golf course under a layer of unbroken snow


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2015)

davejdoe said:


> Taken last night near Ottawa in yes -30 degree weather.



Very nice shot.


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

1. Elm seeds in melting snow.
2. Snow covered stepping stone.


----------



## Geek (Jan 15, 2015)

dpc said:


> Geek said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from the desert of New Mexico. Nothing nearly as spectacular as the other photos on this thread, but you snap whatever shots you can when you have snow here. It was mostly gone a few hours later.
> ...



Thank you for the compliment. Would take some more snow, but I will definitely pass on the -30 temperatures.


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

Country around Kindersley, Saskatchewan, Canada, this morning just after the sun rose.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

nineyards said:


> Cardiff golf course under a layer of unbroken snow




I really like this picture, the composition, the general feel of it. Good job!


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jan 16, 2015)

davejdoe said:


> Taken last night near Ottawa in yes -30 degree weather.



OK, so -30 , and you are taking an long exposure - several definitions apply - and somehow you want us to take your thoughts and opinions seriously? -30, you didn't help yourself.

I live in Florida on purpose


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2015)

Old truck being used as advertising prop. Yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jan 18, 2015)

ice macro

(edit, yes, it would help to actually attach the image!)


----------



## Erik X (Jan 18, 2015)

More ice..


----------



## nineyards (Jan 18, 2015)

dpc said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Cardiff golf course under a layer of unbroken snow
> ...



Thank you
The angle of the sun was just right for the shadows to work their magic and create a bit of depth and texture.
I went back a couple hours later and it was not nearly as compelling


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Chuck. 
Interesting shot, did you have to create the chubby face profile, or was it already there?

Cheers, Graham. 




Chuck Alaimo said:


> ice macro
> 
> (edit, yes, it would help to actually attach the image!)


----------



## andarx (Jan 19, 2015)

SW Ontario


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jan 19, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Chuck.
> Interesting shot, did you have to create the chubby face profile, or was it already there?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



TY! That was a natural formation, I did use a flash off camera and a vid light (one above one below), but the face was formed naturally ----kind of looks like one of the statues on easter island


----------



## alotoflight (Jan 19, 2015)

Critique and comments are very welcome


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice first post, alotoflight. Welcome to cr


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2015)

Leaves in snow in my backyard. It's unseasonably warn and thus the snow is partially melting and becoming very 'granular'.


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2015)

A frozen pond on the outskirts of town.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 20, 2015)

dpc said:


> Leaves in snow in my backyard. It's unseasonably warn and thus the snow is partially melting and becoming very 'granular'.



Lovely shots, dpc!
I especially appreciate the 6203. I have yet to see any serious snow here, and I'm happy to enjoy yours.


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Leaves in snow in my backyard. It's unseasonably warn and thus the snow is partially melting and becoming very 'granular'.
> ...




Thanks


----------



## slclick (Jan 21, 2015)

Enjoying my new 16-35 f/4L


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool Guy by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 21, 2015)

In the spirit of the post above, here are ice crystals forming out on a frozen pond.



The Formation of Winter by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2015)

Pretty self-explanatory. There was a heavy frost this morning. I wish some of the detritus around the edges wasn't there, but...


----------



## slclick (Jan 21, 2015)

Ice on a tarp, iPhone 5s


----------



## Erik X (Jan 21, 2015)

A bath is always refreshing.. especially with some ice in the bath


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Various


----------



## moreorless (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## bereninga (Jan 24, 2015)

It finally snowed here in New York City. Here are a couple of shots of Forest Hills, Queens.




Forest Hills Gardens Snow by vincent.limshowchen, on Flickr




Forest Hills Gardens Snow by vincent.limshowchen, on Flickr


----------



## Erik X (Jan 25, 2015)

My latest finding.. levitating ice.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Erik. 
Interesting shot, very nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> My latest finding.. levitating ice.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jan 26, 2015)

Really happy with how this turned out. Five shot panorama with Canon 5D MKii and Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro at F/13 iso 100.




Palisades Falls at Sunset by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Really happy with how this turned out. Five shot panorama with Canon 5D MKii and Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro at F/13 iso 100.



Very nice, lovely sky. Well done Andy.


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Really happy with how this turned out. Five shot panorama with Canon 5D MKii and Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro at F/13 iso 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautifully done! I love it.


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2015)

Still working on my 'fallen leaves' and other such like detritus winter project.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful image! Well done.
-r



Andy_Hodapp said:


> Really happy with how this turned out. Five shot panorama with Canon 5D MKii and Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro at F/13 iso 100.


----------



## cresantec (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not sure if I should increase the exposure for the background trees and buildings for a more HDR look (5x2 EV).
Not even sure how to do it! lol What do you think?


_A1A0927 by cresantec, on Flickr


----------



## andarx (Jan 29, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Really happy with how this turned out. Five shot panorama with Canon 5D MKii and Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro at F/13 iso 100.



Great!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2015)

Couple of them.
-r


----------



## jefflinde (Jan 30, 2015)

does this count? it was with my iPhone in my work parking lot.


----------



## andarx (Feb 1, 2015)

NIagara Falls, Canada



Ice Sculpture by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi DominoDude. 
Thanks for the laugh. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DominoDude said:


> Psst! Don't show and tell this to Kate Moss, she would slip off the chair if she saw all these white lines...


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> Psst! Don't show and tell this to Kate Moss, she would slip off the chair if she saw all these white lines...




;D LOL


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 1, 2015)

A new winter day in Mecklenburg, Germany. The picture was taken during sunrise.


----------



## chauncey (Feb 2, 2015)

Scenario...snowstorm...using my dated 1Ds3 with a 300mm f/2.8 lens attached, shooting off a car 
window clamp. I wasn't able to manual focus because I couldn't see my target in the live view 
screen. Figured what the hey, I'm here...try the AF. Could not believe that it nailed it...Bang!

I boosted contrast in LR and used my normal sharpening set to 100 and merged to pano...that's all!
Full image and a 1000 pixel crop.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 2, 2015)

Where did the color go.. ???


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't get a lot of snow in East Yorkshire really. This is about as frozen as it gets.

Seeing as there is all this talk of a new 50 mil I thought I would give my old one an outing.

canon 5DII + EF 50 1.4 @f5 1/125 ISO 160


----------



## Joellll (Feb 3, 2015)

Snapped this one yesterday. I'm sure I'm not the only one who shoots portraits with a 300mm.


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 4, 2015)

Snow Explorer by Philip DiResta, on Flickr



Snow Day by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 4, 2015)

and my new kid:


X Marks The Spot by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Feb 4, 2015)

Halden, Norway in 2013. -15C that evening.

canon 7D + 35L @f/11, 25sec, ISO200


----------



## LOALTD (Feb 4, 2015)

Moose's Tooth, Alaska, January 19th


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2015)

LOALTD said:


> Moose's Tooth, Alaska, January 19th




Beautiful shot. Nicely done LOALTD.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 10, 2015)

Erik X said:


> Where did the color go.. ???



Very nice. The last image of the series is just stunning!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2015)

my commute home from work....


----------



## Eldar (Feb 14, 2015)

pdirestajr, I liked your New Kid. Wrong cammo for the season though 

This is from my cabin. There is nothing in this world that eases a mind more, than to come up here after a stressful week, put on skis and wander into this peaceful environment.

5DIII, 24-70 f2.8L II
1/100s, f/14, ISO100


----------



## Lesmen27 (Feb 14, 2015)

Panorama of Vallée des Bellevilles, Savoie, France with EOS M 22 mm merged in PS CS6



pan_150213_002 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> This is from my cabin. There is nothing in this world that eases a mind more, than to come up here after a stressful week, put on skis and wander into this peaceful environment.



Lovely shot Eldar. Beautiful place.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> pdirestajr, I liked your New Kid. Wrong cammo for the season though
> 
> This is from my cabin. There is nothing in this world that eases a mind more, than to come up here after a stressful week, put on skis and wander into this peaceful environment.
> 
> ...


Beautiful spot. Beautiful photo.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's a couple of oldies: these were taken on Crib Goch, North Wales in March 1982 with a Nikon FM and (I'm guessing) a 24mm f/2.8 Nikkor. Film was Kodachrome 64.

The first picture is taken as we were traversing the knife-edge arete, and the second picture, which became known as "The Foot", was taken by me looking down at my foot with the 24 mil lens to show that it really does come to a knife edge. Just poking into the left hand side of the picture you can see Glaslyn, which is 1000 feet below. 

Glaslyn is 2000 feet above sea level and Crib Goch is 3,000. Bit of historical trivia: in Welsh folklore Glaslyn is where King Arthur ordered one of his Knights of the Round Table to throw Excalibur.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 15, 2015)

Abrams Falls, Cades Cove, Smokey Mountains by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Feb 15, 2015)

Backyard by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Feb 15, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Here's a couple of oldies: these were taken on Crib Goch, North Wales in March 1982 with a Nikon FM and (I'm guessing) a 24mm f/2.8 Nikkor. Film was Kodachrome 64.
> 
> The first picture is taken as we were traversing the knife-edge arete, and the second picture, which became known as "The Foot", was taken by me looking down at my foot with the 24 mil lens to show that it really does come to a knife edge. Just poking into the left hand side of the picture you can see Glaslyn, which is 1000 feet below.
> 
> Glaslyn is 2000 feet above sea level and Crib Goch is 3,000. Bit of historical trivia: in Welsh folklore Glaslyn is where King Arthur ordered one of his Knights of the Round Table to throw Excalibur.


Great facial expression on Crib Goch.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 15, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a couple of oldies: these were taken on Crib Goch, North Wales in March 1982 with a Nikon FM and (I'm guessing) a 24mm f/2.8 Nikkor. Film was Kodachrome 64.
> ...



Yep, this guy pretty well crawled the whole way on his hands and knees, and it's nearly a mile long ! I still tease him about it 33 years on ! Got some even better facial expressions in other shots but need to scan the trannies.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 16, 2015)

Vineyard Haven - dock closed for winter


----------



## nineyards (Feb 16, 2015)

Snow Valley
A link in the chain of Edmonton's river valley parks systems


----------



## zim (Feb 16, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> jwilbern said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Officially got vertigo looking at that 'Foot' pic 

'scan the trannies' - not sure you can say things like that anymore ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PhilBo (Feb 16, 2015)

Captured with a Tamron 18-250mm with cheap extension tubes.





Crystals by Phil Beauchamp, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 16, 2015)

From the new Tamron 15-30 VC



Frozen Stars - Tamron 15-30 VC by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Erik X (Feb 23, 2015)

A boring colorless waterfall in Norrköping Sweden.. 
But in the evening...


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 23, 2015)

zim said:


> 'scan the trannies' - not sure you can say things like that anymore ;D ;D ;D ;D



I never was politically correct


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 24, 2015)

Ice on chain



IMG_2933-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Erik. 
Very nice, colours in water always look good to me. 

Hi Andy. 
It looks more like a chain on ice to me! 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Andy_Hodapp said:


> Ice on chain
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2933-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Ice on chain



Cool shot . Nicely done.


----------



## Erik X (Mar 7, 2015)

Ice does not stop true fishing enthusiasts


----------



## Erik X (Mar 9, 2015)

But now the ice is gone..


----------



## Secrest302 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lake Loveland - Loveland, CO.


----------



## Erik X (Mar 13, 2015)

Göta Kanal in moonlight, February 6th


----------



## Erik X (Mar 15, 2015)

Sunset over frozen lake.


----------



## chauncey (Mar 29, 2015)

It's dark and it cold...


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2015)

chauncey said:


> It's dark and it cold...



I really like your picture. Well done chauncey.


----------



## chauncey (Mar 30, 2015)

> I really like your picture. Well done chauncey.


Appreciate the kudos Click


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 30, 2015)

Hyalite Canyon MT, Canon S100 Pano



IMG_6003-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## msm (Apr 2, 2015)

Was tempted to post this in the spring picture thread but I guess it really belong here .


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2015)

msm said:


> Was tempted to post this in the spring picture thread but I guess it really belong here .



Very nice picture. I can feel the cold and the wind.


----------



## Vern (Apr 2, 2015)

Yellowstone Winter


----------



## telemaq76 (Apr 3, 2015)

sunrise in Lofoten


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> sunrise in Lofoten




Great shots. 8)


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 14, 2015)

We had an ice storm of epic proportions in December of 2008. Some homes were without power for 2 weeks.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 14, 2015)

During the winter I like to take the windblown snow images and convert them to desert landscapes.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 14, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> We had an ice storm of epic proportions in December of 2008. Some homes were without power for 2 weeks.



LOVE! that first picture.....


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Nov 14, 2015)

Canon S100, two exposures blended together using layer mask and graduated filter in photoshop to preserve the highlights and shadows.



Middle Cottonwood Creek Trail by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2015)

chauncey said:


> During the winter I like to take the windblown snow images and convert them to desert landscapes.



Awesome. I really like this picture.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the comment Click...but then I'm a PS kinda guy.


----------



## snowleo (Jan 1, 2016)

I would like to contribute two pics from Mount Chasseral in Switzerland - let's call the pics: the butterfly tree and frosty baby colours. Would you agree?


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the second one. Nicely done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 1, 2016)

Fireworks in the snow for New Years 



New Years fireworks in the snow © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Jan 2, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Fireworks in the snow for New Years
> 
> 
> 
> New Years fireworks in the snow © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Great capture Keith! Happy New Year


----------



## Erik X (Feb 6, 2016)

This thread looks a bit dead.
Adding more ice will probably not make any difference..? 
erik


----------



## Erik X (Feb 6, 2016)

Maybe ice is not the right way to heat up a frozen topic?


----------



## Rowbear (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2016)

Lovely shots, Rowbear. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## Corydoras (Feb 6, 2016)

This was taken on a frozen lake about a week ago. The snow free lane running across the picture is a ice road.


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2016)

laden


----------



## Erik X (Feb 6, 2016)

I looks like white sand on the beach but its not..


----------



## AngryBarryFTW (Feb 6, 2016)

NYC Snowmaggedon 2016 35mm f/2


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2016)

AngryBarryFTW said:


> NYC Snowmaggedon 2016 35mm f/2



Nice shot.  Welcome to CR.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 6, 2016)

snowleo said:


> I would like to contribute two pics from Mount Chasseral in Switzerland - let's call the pics: the butterfly tree and frosty baby colours. Would you agree?


Love the second one! Great picture!


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2016)

Crack in the Bell's Reservoir.


----------



## Meerkat (Feb 6, 2016)

IMG_7859 by LP Record, on Flickr


Canon 6D
50mm f1.8 STM


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 6, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> Canon 6D
> 50mm f1.8 STM



Nice!


----------



## digigal (Feb 7, 2016)

Taken 6 weeks ago at Paradise Bay, Antarctica with the 7D MkII and 24-105


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a real soft spot for S curves on Roads.



MyTake by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 7, 2016)

*Katama Bay*- The oysterman is not working today.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> *Katama Bay*- The oysterman is not working today.




Lovely light. Nice shot.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 7, 2016)

Lake freeze in moonlight.. 
Midnight, -10C. Spent one hour experimenting, it was a bit chilly


----------



## nineyards (Feb 7, 2016)

Whenever I look at the spectacular photos of scenery and wildlife of the tropical climes I am so very far away from, I refer to the equally spectacular photos of our frozen wonderlands
And I feel just a bit less envious


----------



## jwilbern (Feb 7, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> *Katama Bay*- The oysterman is not working today.


That's a beauty, Jeff. I am fortunate to spend 6 weeks a year on Martha's Vineyard, but I've never been there in the winter. I will be visiting you website and blog.


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice series, nineyards.


----------



## nineyards (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks Keith
Love seeing when people bring out the cold beauty in our part of the world
Accentuate the positive I always say


----------



## Erik X (Feb 7, 2016)

More ice!


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2016)

Very nice series, Erik.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2016)

A local waterfall...


----------



## Cards (Feb 7, 2016)

Photo from a recent trip to Iceland.


----------



## d4mike (Feb 7, 2016)

A couple of weekends ago I traveled north to Michigan's Upper Peninsula. I live under the Mackinaw Bridge, so to the Yoopers I'm a troll.

The Tahquamenon River drains a huge cedar swamp, and the tannin from the cedar trees makes the water a root beer color. 
This was my first time seeing the falls in winter, it was cold, calm and as the snowmobiler's will not travel very far on foot, I had the falls to myself, so a perfect morning. The hike in had knee deep snow and the calm winds soon turned gusty and heavy snow.


----------



## C-FMST (Feb 7, 2016)

Taken New Years Day at Toronto Pearson Airport!


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2016)

C-FMST said:


> Taken New Years Day at Toronto Pearson Airport!




Very nice shot.


----------



## haupt (Feb 8, 2016)

Samoëns, France a couple of weeks ago


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 8, 2016)

1.Remnant of tourist season.
2. Oysterman de-ices his boat.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice pictures, Jeff. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 8, 2016)

The stones look a bit odd, almost like pastries.. It makes me hungry :
Thanks for the comment Click


----------



## Chrysaor (Feb 8, 2016)

A shot of the Franz Josef Glacier in NZ


IMG_1380-2 by Christian Sledz, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2016)

Chrysaor said:


> A shot of the Franz Josef Glacier in NZ



Beautiful shot, Chrysaor. Nicely done.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 10, 2016)

If you happen to be a bird, try to keep your beak warm or it will freeze..


----------



## Erik X (Feb 12, 2016)

ice x4


----------



## telemaq76 (Feb 13, 2016)

the norway, the country you want to go to the beach in winter


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2016)

No lifeguard? 

;D


----------



## telemaq76 (Feb 13, 2016)

no pamela anderson around :


----------



## Erik X (Feb 13, 2016)

There isn't much to watch at the beach over here..


----------



## Erik X (Feb 14, 2016)

Baywatch, winter edition.. 8)


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2016)

Cool shots, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Click. It just gets worse over here, now it has started to grow hair on the ice formations..
What will come next? ???


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
Excellent shots, really imparts the feeling of cold, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Thanks Click. It just gets worse over here, now it has started to grow hair on the ice formations..
> What will come next? ???


----------



## Roo (Feb 16, 2016)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Click. It just gets worse over here, now it has started to grow hair on the ice formations..
> What will come next? ???



Nice shots Erik. I don't care if it's spiky, I just wish I could grow hair like that ;D


----------



## Erik X (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Graham and Roo. I'm afraid that that hair won't last when the spring comes..
I'd better go back to something less creapy, what about Swiss cheese ice


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice series. Well done, Erik.


----------



## inthenet (Feb 18, 2016)

Erie, Pa - Winter weather


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2016)

inthenet said:


> Erie, Pa - Winter weather



Nice picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2016)

Out for a walk today at lunch and spotted this ermine. My goodness it is incredible how fast they move...I got about a dozen shots of it and all the shots but one showed it in the air....

I definitely could have used a longer lens.... (shot with Tamron 150-600 at 600mm), and images are heavily cropped.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Out for a walk today at lunch and spotted this ermine. My goodness it is incredible how fast they move...I got about a dozen shots of it and all the shots but one showed it in the air....
> 
> I definitely could have used a longer lens.... (shot with Tamron 150-600 at 600mm), and images are heavily cropped.



Very cool, especially as I've never had the pleasure to see them before. I guess if your WB is off they just blend in!


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 19, 2016)

Two recent snow shots.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bhf3737


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 21, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Out for a walk today at lunch and spotted this ermine. My goodness it is incredible how fast they move...I got about a dozen shots of it and all the shots but one showed it in the air....
> 
> I definitely could have used a longer lens.... (shot with Tamron 150-600 at 600mm), and images are heavily cropped.



I love your WIF shot (weasel in flight). Normally I see them like that attached to the backs of Green Woodpeckers. 
And you're right about their speed. I've tried to shoot them when I've met them, but all I get is the tip of their tails. And that's when I'm lucky.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Out for a walk today at lunch and spotted this ermine. My goodness it is incredible how fast they move...I got about a dozen shots of it and all the shots but one showed it in the air....
> ...


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2016)

^^^ ;D ;D ;D Nice one, Don.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 21, 2016)

A good side with models of ice; they do not move very fast..


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2016)

Erik X said:


> A good side with models of ice; they do not move very fast..




Very nice series, Erik. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 23, 2016)

I am lost in a world of ice! 8)


----------



## noncho (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Don Haines (Feb 23, 2016)

Erik X said:


> I am lost in a world of ice! 8)


very nice!


----------



## Erik X (Feb 26, 2016)

Frozen H2O


----------



## Erik X (Feb 27, 2016)

Today the ice was littered.. with birds and other things :


----------



## Erik X (Mar 3, 2016)

Icicles..


----------



## PhotoGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

Spring and winter fighting whose turn it is


----------



## Erik X (Mar 17, 2016)

The season for ice photography is coming to an end


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 5, 2016)

Stuck in Winter by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

6D + Tamron 15-30 VC


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2016)

Awesome. Nicely done, Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Awesome. Nicely done, Dustin.



Thank you!


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2016)

Cool picture, d.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## csizmpl (Apr 5, 2016)

A Frosty January Morning with a -5° F air temp along the shores of Lake Erie in Lorain, Ohio



Making Way with a Sub Zero Chill! - Tug 'Pioneerland' - Lorain, Ohio by p.csizmadia, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice shot, csizmpl. Welcome to CR


----------



## csizmpl (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## csizmpl (Apr 5, 2016)

A Little February Ice along Lake Erie



How About a Picnic? by p.csizmadia, on Flickr

A Frozen Trek - Fairport Harbor, Ohio



Untitled by p.csizmadia, on Flickr

West Breakwater Lighthouse - Fairport Harbor, Ohio



In the Land of Cool! by p.csizmadia, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2016)

End of March last: People playing on the frozen waters of Lake Louise. There's some ghosting and flaring going on but...


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful scenery. Well done, dpc.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2016)

The End of the Ice Age by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful scenery. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The End of the Ice Age




I really like this picture. Well done, Dustin.


----------



## Houndog (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The End of the Ice Age by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




Wow, Wow, Wow----Wow, Wow, Wow----Wow, Wow, Wow.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

Thousand THANKSSS to all of our friends in this CR. to posts and Comments this Post " Snow and ICE Photos ". Yes, That share the best of Cold weather situations to our friends , who live in the hot climate and never see SNOW and NATURAL ICE before.
Have a great day, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon

SORRY, Wrong Photo. That not Snow, BUT SAND, my poor old eyes are not good any more..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2016)

Originally two pictures with the 1D X and 70-300L (one at 70mm and one at 190mm), with some 'digital zoom' and Photoshop layer effects.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Originally two pictures with the 1D X and 70-300L (one at 70mm and one at 190mm), with some 'digital zoom' and Photoshop layer effects.




Great Arts work, Sir dear great teacher Mr. neuroanatomist
Surapon.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 13, 2016)

Spring!


----------



## nvsravank (May 2, 2016)

http://www.arushistudios.com/Vacation/Denver-2016/i-dF98VZQ/A


----------



## Vern (Aug 13, 2017)

not the season, but I reworked a file from Xmas 2010 and liked the result (I may have posted a version before)
tone mapping helped control the highlights


----------



## Vern (Aug 13, 2017)

slightly different framing and cropped more


----------



## Vern (Aug 13, 2017)

another spot


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Vern. 

I'm still enjoying summer for now. 8) Winter will be here soon enough.


----------



## Vern (Aug 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Vern.
> 
> I'm still enjoying summer for now. 8) Winter will be here soon enough.


Thanks Click - August is when many of us in Carolina start to yearn for a cool breeze of Autumn (if not winter).


----------



## cresantec (Aug 14, 2017)

A favorite of mine from a recent trip to Iceland:


_A1A7384 by Christian Cresante, on Flickr

Also, I took this macro shot several years ago when I noticed some cool ice structures on the lid of a gelato container.





One more pic, some compositing and there's this different type of ice better known as "Blue Sky" 8):


Breaking Bad Pop! by Christian Cresante, on Flickr


----------



## Vern (Aug 14, 2017)

cresantec said:


> A favorite of mine from a recent trip to Iceland:
> 
> Also, I took this macro shot several years ago when I noticed some cool ice structures on the lid of a gelato container.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vern (Aug 14, 2017)

Vern said:


> cresantec said:
> 
> 
> > A favorite of mine from a recent trip to Iceland:
> ...


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2017)

Still summer but it's been hot, so thinking about snow ain't so bad.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 2, 2019)

This thread looks quite frozen.. what do you think, should we try to thaw it up? 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2cRxqBw]

F36A3590 ZS DMap 13p_retouch_DxO by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2019)

Tuft of wild grass in snow


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2019)

Anyone up for a cold brew?


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2019)

1. Bird and man crossing paths



2. Deer and man crossing paths


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Erik X (Jan 3, 2019)

Great, it is moving again 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2b9CxzQ]

F36A3170_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2019)

Very nice series, doc.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Erik. I especially like yesterday's picture.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 4, 2019)

New Year's Eve 2018, Bright Angel Trail, Grand Canyon National Park, USA.
5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L IS iii at 70mm, panoramic composite, several overlapping vertical images. Composite done in Photoshop Elements 12.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2019)

Beautiful scenery. Well done, Fred.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 5, 2019)

Ice in a smaller scale, almost macro.. 



F36A3103_ZS_DMap_9p_retouched_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## hne (Jan 5, 2019)

Christmas morning third hour of sunrise, at noon. Things get weird close to the polar circle on the eastern edge of a time zone


----------



## Erik X (Jan 5, 2019)

Some ice glazed leaves..

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2e2CZ4p]

F36A3665 ZS PMax retouched_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2019)

Pretty cool picture, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks Click 

More ice..
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2cVDXcJ]

F36A3496_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Erik. 
Very cool effect! Sadly we haven’t had anything to shoot here (Isle of Wight) unusually we have only just had the first frost of the year and that was so light the wipers moved most of it in the first pass! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks Graham. Maybe I can send you some ice, we got some after a gale a few days ago.. 
On second thoughts, maybe I shouldn't.. I think I've caught a cold during the last photo expedition



F36A3698_ZS_PMax_14p_retouched_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2019)

Erik X said:


> Some ice glazed leaves..



Those are some seriously cool shots. NICE!


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2019)

Another very nice shot. Well done, Erik.


----------



## AaronT (Jan 6, 2019)

Great closeups Erik!


----------



## AaronT (Jan 6, 2019)

I took these in the Goderich, Owen Sound area of Ontario awhile ago.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 6, 2019)

I think I would prefer going to some warm place and shoot dragonflies instead 
The third picture is beautiful Aaron. Thanks for the comments Don, Click and Aaron



F36A3989_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## AaronT (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks Erik. I agree with you about someplace warm. I don't like the cold like I use to.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 6, 2019)

We're simply not made for such low temperatures.. This is how I feel at this very moment.



F36A1503_DxO_r2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## AaronT (Jan 6, 2019)

And the duck doesn't look too happy either!


----------



## Erik X (Jan 7, 2019)

AaronT said:


> And the duck doesn't look too happy either!


If I ever reincarnate as a bird (I don't mind, I love flying), I sure would migrate to latitudes closer to the equator during the winter 



F36A3592_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RW5CUW]

F36A9659_DxO_r2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2019)

A very nice picture, Erik.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 7, 2019)

I definitely don't like the idea of swimming when it is -20C 



2016-01-06-22.31.35 ZS retouched_DxO_r2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Erik.


----------



## AaronT (Jan 8, 2019)

Silhouettes and sunsets. Can't go wrong. Nice shot Erik!


----------



## Erik X (Jan 9, 2019)

A perfect day for a swim..?  Noooooo

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QkJzF2]

F36A3748_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Erik X (Jan 9, 2019)

A backlit oak leaf in snow
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2d21Uvj]

F36A4074_ZS_DMap_5p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2019)

Nice picture, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 10, 2019)

Spooky atmosphere outside Vadstena Slott



F36A3565_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2019)

I love that spooky atmosphere. Beautiful shot. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 11, 2019)

Got this one (and a few more) today..

[url=https://flic.kr/p/S1Rgyq]

F36A4739_ZS_DMap_8p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Erik X (Jan 11, 2019)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/S1UZZ1]

F36A4400_ZS_DMap_16p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2e5k9CU]

F36A4785_ZS_DMap_7p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Erik X (Jan 14, 2019)

Sunny but a bit chilly today, challenging to shoot straight into the sun.. I wish I had more dynamic range 



F36A5123_ZS_Dmap_5p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2cPxqVF]

F36A4905_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 14, 2019)

Local outdoor ice rink.
Canon EOS R, EF24-105mm f/4L IS USM
ƒ/5.6, 58mm, 1/320 sec, ISO 100


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 14, 2019)

Very nice closeups Eric X.
I agree, snow is beautiful to photograph but I wouldn't want to live in it!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Very nice closeups Eric X.
> I agree, snow is beautiful to photograph but I wouldn't want to live in it!


I love snow, but it does make it hard to canoe


----------



## Erik X (Jan 15, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I love snow, but it does make it hard to canoe


You need a steep slope, thats all it takes


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2019)

LOL


Erik X said:


> You need a steep slope, thats all it takes



LOL

Niagara Falls?


----------



## Erik X (Jan 18, 2019)

I found this frozen miniature waterfall today but it was way too small for any canoe racing



F36A5606_ZS_DMap_14p_ret2_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

Then I found this nicely decorated Christmas tree near the shore, I started shooting when I heard a wave crash against the cliffs. It will just look nice with some water droplets in the background I thought..



F36A6034_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

Half a second later; wet photographer and camera 



F36A6038_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Erik X (Jan 19, 2019)

An ice blob and some water spray in the last sunlight..



F36A6058_ZS_DMap_7p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A5832_DxO_4000-1 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Erik. I especially like the last one.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 19, 2019)

Rime ice.
EOS-R with EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II, ƒ/5.6, 400mm, 1/30sec, ISO100, handheld.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2019)

Nice! Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks Click, Graham and bhf!
Now I've started to see creatures in ice formations again, maybe I should see a psychologist..?

This little ice bird looks quite harmless. (it enticed me out onto thin ice but it did not break)



F36A6128_ZS_DMap_10p_ret_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

But this one, whatever it is, looks a bit scary 



F36A6199_ZS_DMap_10p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 21, 2019)

A close-up of the frozen miniature waterfall and some other frozen views..

[url=https://flic.kr/p/23Jzcut]

F36A5487_ZS_DMap_15p_ret_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/23JA8ET]

F36A6100_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/23JA8b6]

F36A6281_ZS_DMap_3p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Erik X (Jan 24, 2019)

A few ducks enjoying the sunset.. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/23MD4SZ]

F36A6613_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice series. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Jan 25, 2019)

More ice 



F36A6407_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Erik X (Jan 26, 2019)

Some sort of surfing ice lump..



F36A6741_ZS_DMap_10p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Erik. I especially like the last one.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 4, 2019)

Sitting in -30C the only thing to do is macro of ice crystals. First time challenge. Actual crystal size is about 1x1cm, formed naturally on a sheet of glass.
EOS-R, with EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 4, 2019)

The ducks benefit from extremely short landing distance in the snow.. 
How do they know that I have bisquits in my pocket? Are they capable of mind-reading? 



F36A7836_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A7848_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/23YvULR]

F36A7870_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]



F36A7563_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2019)

I really like this picture. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2019)

Cool shots, bhf3737.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 6, 2019)

Isn't that nun supposed to be wearing black... ? 


F36A7551_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

Some frosty alder cones in a messy focus stack


F36A7941_ZS_DMap_15p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

This wind formed snowdrift looked much better in real life 


F36A7453_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 8, 2019)

Hopefully, this white cold stuff will melt away soon 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QTEjai]

F36A8359_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QTEkwB]

F36A8403_ZS_DMap_5p_ret_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2dy1UZQ]

F36A8603_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2dy1W6s]

F36A8769_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Erik X (Feb 11, 2019)

Inverted footprints and ski trails.. they kind of stand out from the ice 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2eCoVR1]

F36A9036_ZS_DMap_8p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2019)

Cool shot, Erik. I really like the first picture from friday.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 12, 2019)

I got 1500 new frosty pictures today.. I will be spamming for a while 



F36A0462_ZS_DMap_8p_ret_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0385_ZS_DMap_8p_ret_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0246_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr




F36A0257_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2dkijZk]

F36A0073_ZS_DMap_14p_ret_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/247yafi]

F36A0199_ZS_DMap_8p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2019)

Beautiful series. I especially like the 5th picture. Nicely done, Erik.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 13, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. I especially like the 5th picture. Nicely done, Erik.


+1; all of those "plants frozen in ice" pictures are very nicely done - good lighting, nice compositions!
W.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 13, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> +1; all of those "plants frozen in ice" pictures are very nicely done - good lighting, nice compositions!
> W.


Thanks Wiebe. It takes some effort to get those focus stacks properly assembled in Zerene Stacker, it is only one out of ten that looks reasonably good 
And thanks Click, Graham and Bluediablo for the feedback, much appreciated

By the way, isn't that Sid from Ice Age that is hiding under the ice glazing.. 
I'm sure any psyciatrist would consider me as a very interesting case


----------



## Erik X (Feb 14, 2019)

Crap, all ice had melted where I got the pictures yesterday 



F36A2105_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 14, 2019)

Here in Norwich, UK....not so much about except for last week....a little snap frost over night and everything was frozen for a few days.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2019)

Very nice series, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2019)

Erik X said:


> Crap, all ice had melted where I got the pictures yesterday
> 
> by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



Nice! Well done, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 15, 2019)

The only reasonable thing to do is to stay warm, relax and wait for spring...



F36A9088_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

..or count icicles 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2dEEbd5]

F36A9438_ZS_DMap_7p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Erik. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks Click!
I've got more icicles 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2eLzqtx]

F36A9369_ZS_DMap_10p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2019)

Cool picture!  Well done, Erik.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Another ice crystal macro. Actual size about 2x1cm.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Another ice crystal macro. Actual size about 2x1cm.



Nice!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi BHF. 
Beautiful and incredible don’t seem to do this shot justice, excellent?

Cheers, Graham. 



bhf3737 said:


> Another ice crystal macro. Actual size about 2x1cm.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi BHF.
> Beautiful and incredible don’t seem to do this shot justice, excellent?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham. Nature in -30C gives shape to crystals beautifully but they get destroyed in a blink of eye. Very little window to manually focus and capture them. Focus peaking and/or focus guide is extremely useful here.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 16, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> ... but they get destroyed in a blink of eye.


You're down in quantum physics; you cannot observe anything without affecting it  Your camera is radiating heat!!
Very nice shot! I've never seen that kind of lettuce-like structure before


----------



## Erik X (Feb 16, 2019)

Erik X said:


> Your camera is radiating heat!!


I hate every time I have to admit I'm wrong.. 
I expected to see the hot sensor of the 5D3 through the lens using my Seek thermal camera but no.. The only thing I can see is a faint reflection of my hand holding the thermal camera. The picture was taken after 10 minutes in movie mode! Before that the camera was practically invisible against the (room temp) background.




But watch what happens when I hold my hand on the focus ring! I strongly suggest wearing gloves when shooting frostwork! 
And of course it will help if the camera is kept cool; any object at +20°C will radiate heat into a motive at -30°C


----------



## Erik X (Feb 16, 2019)

I'd better stay with sunlit icicles, my heat emission will not make any difference 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/SCtyS1]

F36A0029_ZS_DMap_8p_ret_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 18, 2019)

Erik X said:


> You're down in quantum physics; you cannot observe anything without affecting it  Your camera is radiating heat!!
> Very nice shot! I've never seen that kind of lettuce-like structure before


Thanks! Those shapes form only in extreme cold (-30C and below) under certain conditions. I tried to replicate it in higher temperatures (-15 to -20C), but everything shows up as rectangular or hexagonal crystals.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2019)

Erik X said:


> I'd better stay with sunlit icicles, my heat emission will not make any difference
> 
> by Erik Astrom, on Flickr




Another very nice shot, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 18, 2019)

An ice mushroom with thinnest possible base, how long will it last? 
Going..



F36A2152_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

.. going..



F36A2153_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

.. Gone!



F36A2154_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Erik X (Feb 22, 2019)

Winter isn't over yet.. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2eNsHS3]

F36A2797_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2eNsJsS]

F36A3333_ZS_DMap_7p_ret_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Erik X (Feb 23, 2019)

A white sand beach is always nice.. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2dMdkHs]

F36A2974_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Erik X (Feb 23, 2019)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/24hcpzx]

F36A2911_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2019)

Very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Click, much appreciated


----------



## DSP121 (Feb 25, 2019)

Erik X said:


> An ice mushroom with thinnest possible base, how long will it last?
> Going..
> 
> 
> ...



Superb collection, Erik! You have captured this little thing amazingly! Much appreciated work, Erik! I love all the photos!


----------



## Erik X (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the appreciation, Graham, bluediablo and DSP

Landing on ice seems to be a tricky maneuver, swans obviously don't like skidding around so they try to slow down to zero ground speed before touchdown.
I've seen ducks land on wet ice, they simply skip lowering the landing gear and make a belly-landing instead. During "roll-out" they start rotating, if you have ever been watching curling, you know the principle 
And I don't have a clue why the Flickr links does not work today..  I did exactly as I use to..
Edit: Picking up links in flickr with "Embed" seems to give a proper clickable link but "BBCode" no longer does.. Why?




F36A4603_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]




F36A4605_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]




F36A4611_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2019)

Erik X said:


> Landing on ice seems to be a tricky maneuver, swans obviously don't like skidding around so they try to slow down to zero ground speed before touchdown.
> I've seen ducks land on wet ice, they simply skip lowering the landing gear and make a belly-landing instead. During "roll-out" they start rotating, if you have ever been watching curling, you know the principle



No ABS or Anti--Skid





Very nice series.


----------



## Erik X (Mar 9, 2019)

Thin ice..


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Erik X (Mar 12, 2019)

Odd stuff..


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice picture, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Mar 12, 2019)

Even weirder..


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2019)

Cool. I really like this shot. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks Click!
Will it never end??


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm tired of winter!

I'm looking forward to the spring

Another very nice picture, Erik.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 13, 2019)

Nice compositions, especially the first and second pictures (first you can imagine to be jaws from an ice creature, second estranges as you hardly see / realize the icicles are reflecting) !
W.


----------

